# Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische*

_Das erste Post dieses Thema wurde ursprünlich hier erstellt, wurde aber nicht einmal mehr von dem extrem weiten Themenrahme dort abgedeckt  _


----------



## On/OFF (15. April 2011)

*Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Also was ich am beeindruckensten finde im Universum sind  .  Schwarze Löcher 

Daß sich Masse so dermaßen verdichten kann und so eine hohe Gravitation aufbauen kann das selbst die Photonen des Lichts  sich nicht ausbreiten können und angezogen werden( und reinklatschen bzw auf die Oberfläche zurückfallen........  ohne Worte

Hat jemand eine Relation dazu : Wie klein müsste sich die ganze Erde verdichten um so ein Gravitationsfeld aufzubauen ?  Ich glaub so groß wie ein Tischtennisball........ vielleicht auch Medizinball ka   oder so gloss wie ein Wolkenkratzer .............?


Und noch eine Frage :  Kann man Atome/Atomkerne eigentlich kaputt^^ machen?   Verschmelzung ist ja nicht zerstört !  Oder sind die unkaputtbar , und exstieren ewig?


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Naja, was machst du denn bei einer Kernspaltung .

Das ist zwar vermutlich nicht ganz das, was du meinst, aber wie wäre es mit Wasserstoff in einigen chmeischen Reaktionen.

Er betseht ja aus einem Proton und einem Elektron, in einer Säure-Base-Reaktion wird ihm das Elektron entzogen (also im Wasser, wenn die Säure darin gelöst wird) und das Proton ist kurz frei, reagiert aber quasi sofort wieder mit dem Wasser.

Bezüglich schwarzes Loch: Ich glaube, das war Erbsendurchmesser.


----------



## On/OFF (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Das heisst ja nur Kernspaltung ,  aber glaub dabei wird der Atomkern nicht zerteilt  bzw zerhackt ^^


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

Äh doch, aus Uran werden Caesium und noch was, das heißt, der Kern zerfällt in zwei andere .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Also was ich am beeindruckensten finde im Universum sind  .  Schwarze Löcher



Sie sind eigentlich normal, zumindest ist es nichts Ungewöhnliches. Jede Galaxie hat im Kern ein schwarzes Loch.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Daß sich Masse so dermaßen verdichten kann und so eine hohe Gravitation aufbauen kann das selbst die Photonen des Lichts  sich nicht ausbreiten können und angezogen werden( und reinklatschen bzw auf die Oberfläche zurückfallen........  ohne Worte



Öhm, das Photon kann sich deswegen nicht ausbreiten, weil die Zeit in einem schwarzen Loch (genauer gesagt jenseits des Ereignishorizontes) stehen bleibt. Um eine Geschwindigkeit zu haben (m/s) brauchst du aber eine Zeit. Das Photon hat einfach gesagt keine Zeit auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu kommen. 
Und da Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist, ist auch klar, wieso das Licht nicht "entkommen" kann.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Relation dazu : Wie klein müsste sich die ganze Erde verdichten um so ein Gravitationsfeld aufzubauen ?  Ich glaub so groß wie ein Tischtennisball........ vielleicht auch Medizinball ka   oder so gloss wie ein Wolkenkratzer .............?



Kannst du ausrechnen. 
Der Radius einen schwarzes Loches ist das Produkt der Gravitationskonstante multipliziert mit der Masse des Sterns geteilt durch das Quadrat der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Die Erde hätte demnach die Größe einer Kirsche. Die Sonne wäre so groß wie ein mittlerer Berg.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage :  Kann man Atome/Atomkerne eigentlich kaputt^^ machen?   Verschmelzung ist ja nicht zerstört !  Oder sind die unkaputtbar , und exstieren ewig?



Ja, kannst du, das passiert ja in Teilchenbeschleunigern, dort werden Protone (Bausteine des Atomkerns) aufeinander geschossen und die dabei entstehenden Teilchen beobachtet. Daher weiß man, dass Protonen, wie Neutronen auch, aus Quarks bestehen. Das Proton besteht aus zwei Up Quarks und einen Down Quark. Beim Neutron ist es genau anders rum. Gluonen halten die Quarks zusammen. So gesehen besteht das Proton, wie auch das Neutron, zu 95% aus Bindungsenergie und nur zu 5% aus tatsächlicher Masse.
Die Quarks gehören zu den Elementarteilchen, sie sind nicht mehr teilbar (zumindest mit unseren Mitteln nicht mehr).


----------



## On/OFF (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*

@Quantenslipstream

Ob jetzt jede Galaxie unbedingt ein Schwarzes Loch in der Mitte hat bezweifle ich.

Zu 2. : wie kann Masse Zeit beeinflussen ? 

zu 3. :   du sagst behauptest die wäre dann genauso groß wie eine Kirsche , und die Sonne so groß wie sagen wir mal ein 3-tausender Berg ,   aber die Erde passt nur 109 mal in den Durchmesser der Sonne ,  aber eine Kirsche 2,5 cm in 3 km ,  ... hmm oder meinst du es liegt an der fehlenden Masse der Erde , das sie sich theoretisch für so ein Gravitationsfeld nochmehr verdichten müsste ,   oder an deiner Rechnung bzw Aussage ist was falsch .


zu 4. : und aus Wieviel Quaks besteht ein Atomkern ?  ,  sehen kann man sie ja nicht , nur "nachweisen" . Und wer weis , ob die Atomkerne wirklich zerstört wurden ? , vielleicht , sind die  angeblichen Quarksspuren auf den Fotos nur freigesetzte Energie vom Zusammenstoß der Atome mit den Electronen drumrum ( was bei einer Abspaltung halt passiert bzw an Energie freigesetzt wird ) , aber nicht die Atomkerne ! ( wie wenn du zwei Steine aufeinander haust eine Weile , dann werden sie auch warm^und gehen nicht kaputt ). Vielleicht sind die Quarksfotos nur der Nachweiß , wegen der "mangelten" Aufnahme nur die nachgewiesene Energie, die freigesetzt wird bei so einem Zusammenstoß (Abspaltung eines Elektrons oder Neutrons) ? Und die Atomkerne gibst noch so wie vorher  und gehen garnich kaputt...!


Und definiere mir Ereignishorizont ,   Kannst dir nicht vorstellen was? ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ob jetzt jede Galaxie unbedingt ein Schwarzes Loch in der Mitte hat bezweifle ich.



Beobachtungen und Messungen zeigen das aber.
Anders kann man die Entstehung einer Galaxie auch nicht erklären. Du brauchst ein sehr großes Gravitationsfeld, um Sterne zu gruppieren.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Zu 2. : wie kann Masse Zeit beeinflussen ?



Geschwindigkeit kann das auch.
Gravitation ist eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit, der Raum wir stärker gekrümmt, je mehr Masse vorhanden ist. Durch die Krümmung ändert sich der Weg, er "verlängert" sich. Da das Photon jedoch eine konstante Geschwindigkeit hat (nämlich eben die Lichtgeschwindigkeit) und diese nicht veränderbar ist, ein Photon kann nicht langsamer oder schneller sein als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit, muss sich die Zeit ändern, wenn der Weg länger wird, damit wieder die Geschwindigkeit stimmt.



On/OFF schrieb:


> zu 3. :   du sagst behauptest die wäre dann genauso groß wie eine Kirsche , und die Sonne so groß wie sagen wir mal ein 3-tausender Berg ,   aber die Erde passt nur 109 mal in den Durchmesser der Sonne ,  aber eine Kirsche 2,5 cm in 3 km ,  ... hmm oder meinst du es liegt an der fehlenden Masse der Erde , das sie sich theoretisch für so ein Gravitationsfeld nochmehr verdichten müsste ,   oder an deiner Rechnung bzw Aussage ist was falsch .



Die Rechnung stimmt schon, ein schwarzes Loch ist abhängig von der Masse, von sonst nichts (das andere wie Spin und so lass ich mal weg). Die Sonne hat nun mal entsprechend mehr Masse als die Erde, demzufolge ist sie als schwarzes Loch auch dementsprechend größer.



On/OFF schrieb:


> zu 4. : und aus Wieviel Quaks besteht ein Atomkern ?  ,  sehen kann man sie ja nicht , nur "nachweisen" . Und wer weis , ob die Atomkerne wirklich zerstört wurden ? , vielleicht , sind die  angeblichen Quarksspuren auf den Fotos nur freigesetzte Energie vom Zusammenstoß der Atome mit den Electronen drumrum ( was bei einer Abspaltung halt passiert bzw an Energie freigesetzt wird ) , aber nicht die Atomkerne ! ( wie wenn du zwei Steine aufeinander haust eine Weile , dann werden sie auch warm^und gehen nicht kaputt ). Vielleicht sind die Quarksfotos nur der Nachweiß , wegen der "mangelten" Aufnahme nur die nachgewiesene Energie, die freigesetzt wird bei so einem Zusammenstoß (Abspaltung eines Elektrons oder Neutrons) ? Und die Atomkerne gibst noch so wie vorher  und gehen garnich kaputt...!



Sagte ich ja, ein Proton besteht aus zwei Up und ein Down Quark, beim Neutron ist es anders rum. Ein Deuterium Kern (Isotop des Wasserstoffs) besteht demnach aus 6 Quarks.
Und ja, Atomkerne sind teilbar, nichts anders ist Radioaktivität. Sie entsteht, wenn ein Atomkern zerfällt und zwei neue Elemente daraus entstehen.
Öhm, wenn die Spuren nur Energie ist, Energie aber äquivalent zur Masse ist, dann muss diese Energie ja irgendwo hergekommen sein. Außerdem kannst du anhand des Detektors ermitteln, dass ein Proton, wechsel positiv geladen ist, auch Spuren negativer Ladung hinterlässt, wenn es mit einem anderen Proton zusammen stößt. Wie erklärst du dir das?  
Außerdem beschleunigt man in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger eher selten ganze Atomkerne, da du nur ein geladenes Teil beschleunigen kannst, also musst du vom Atom erst die Hülle "entfernen", damit man es beschleunigen kann, bzw. es muss eben eine elektrische Ladung haben.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Und definiere mir Ereignishorizont ,   Kannst dir nicht vorstellen was? ^^



Niemand kann sich das "vorstellen". Der Ereignishorizont ist die Grenze eines schwarzen Loches, jenseits des Horizontes versagt unser physikalisches Verständnis, nur mathematisch kann daher das Innere eines Ereignishorizontes untersucht werden.


----------



## On/OFF (16. April 2011)

*AW: Urknall Entstehungspunkt - Beweis für Außerirdische - interstellare Raumfahrt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja, ein Proton besteht aus zwei Up und ein Down Quark, beim Neutron ist es anders rum. Ein Deuterium Kern (Isotop des Wasserstoffs) besteht demnach aus 6 Quarks.
> Und ja, Atomkerne sind teilbar, nichts anders ist Radioaktivität. Sie entsteht, wenn ein Atomkern zerfällt und zwei neue Elemente daraus entstehen.
> Öhm, wenn die Spuren nur Energie ist, Energie aber äquivalent zur Masse ist, dann muss diese Energie ja irgendwo hergekommen sein. Außerdem kannst du anhand des Detektors ermitteln, dass ein Proton, wechsel positiv geladen ist, auch Spuren negativer Ladung hinterlässt, wenn es mit einem anderen Proton zusammen stößt. Wie erklärst du dir das?
> Außerdem beschleunigt man in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger eher selten ganze Atomkerne, da du nur ein geladenes Teil beschleunigen kannst, also musst du vom Atom erst die Hülle "entfernen", damit man es beschleunigen kann, bzw. es muss eben eine elektrische Ladung haben.



@ Atomkern -- Du sagst wenn er zerfällt --  sprich : er kann ja nicht in Größere zerfallen  oder?  Also , dann wäre ja  bei Wasserstoff Schluss?

Du redest ja von Protonen ,  in Zusammenhang mit Quarks. Aber aus was bestehen Atomkerne? 
Sind DIE unkaputtbar?


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

........

Ey ey ey....

Atomkerne bestehen als Neutronen und Protonen, so was lernt man eigentlich in der Schule.

Die Neutronen und Protonen sind dann aber halt selbst wieder aus Teilchen aufgebaut, haben also eine innere Struktur, im Gegensatz zu den Elementarteilchen wie Quarks und Elektronen etc.

@Quanti:
Nicht das eigentliche "Schwarze Loch" ist größer, sondern der Ereignishorizont wird nur immer größer, wenn die Ausgangsmasse zunimmt, oder eben Masse agregiert wird. Das eigentliche Schwarze Loch ist immer eine Singularität. und entzieht sich daher der mathematischen Beschreibung unter anderem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> @Quanti:
> Nicht das eigentliche "Schwarze Loch" ist größer, sondern der Ereignishorizont wird nur immer größer, wenn die Ausgangsmasse zunimmt, oder eben Masse agregiert wird. Das eigentliche Schwarze Loch ist immer eine Singularität. und entzieht sich daher der mathematischen Beschreibung unter anderem.


 
Ich weiß, aber hier ist offensichtlich nicht mal Grundwissen vorhanden, und das will ich nicht überstrapazieren. 
Der Ereignishorizont ist nun mal die Grenze der Raumzeit und somit die Grenze unseres Verständnisses für physikalische Vorgänge, was dahinter passiert, kann man nicht sagen. Aber eine mathematische Singularität kann man schon definieren, man weiß nur nicht, in wie weit man das auf eine astronomische Singularität übertragen kann, da eben bei einer Singularität die Physik keine Aussage mehr treffen kann.
Ich werfe mal die Planck Länge in den Raum, denn sie ist die quantenphysikalische Grenze und daher kannst du eine Singularität auch nicht mit der klassischen Physik der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie beschreiben, hier brauchen wir eine Quantengravitation. Nur die Quantengravitation könnte eine Singularität beschreiben, doch die haben wir noch nicht.


----------



## thysol (17. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Besteht die Gefahr das in Cern ein Schwarzes Loch entstehen kann?


----------



## axel25 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Soweit ich weiß ja, allerdings sind die zu klein, haben keine "Nahrung" und würden nur Mikrosekunden existieren, bevor sie wieder verschwinden.

Glaube ich zumindest. Genaueres weiß bestinnt Quanti.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



thysol schrieb:


> Besteht die Gefahr das in Cern ein Schwarzes Loch entstehen kann?


 
Theoretisch möglich, aber in der Praxis noch nie aufgetaucht und auch wenn, dann ist das schwarze Loch so dermaßen klein und hat so wenig Stabilität, dass es sofort wieder zerstrahlt. Das ganze wird wohl auch so schnell gehen, dass man es kaum feststellen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (17. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

und selbst wenn, die kosmische Strahlung die unsere Atmosphäre trifft ist teils wesentlich energiereicher, und bis jetzt leben wir auch noch...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> und selbst wenn, die kosmische Strahlung die unsere Atmosphäre trifft ist teils wesentlich energiereicher



Jop, die hat schon eine Menge Energie, ich sag nur Myon. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... und bis jetzt leben wir auch noch...


 
Ab und wann hab ich ein Kribbeln im Nacken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Theoretisch möglich, aber in der Praxis noch nie aufgetaucht und auch wenn, dann ist das schwarze Loch so dermaßen klein und hat so wenig Stabilität, dass es sofort wieder zerstrahlt. Das ganze wird wohl auch so schnell gehen, dass man es kaum feststellen kann.



Dazu mal ne Grundsatzfrage:
Wie hat man sich eigentlich ein "schwarzes Loch, dass so klein ist, dass es sofort zerstrahlt", vorzustellen?
"Haarige" Diskussionen mal außen vor besteht das klassische Schwarze Loch für den Laien aus Materie, die so dicht ist, dass nicht einmal Licht/Strahlung von seiner Oberfläche entkommen kann und das diese Dichte durch sein Eigengewicht erreicht. Ein kleines Loch, das Strahlung abgibt, erscheint irgendwie als genau das Gegenteil.




Skysnake schrieb:


> und selbst wenn, die kosmische Strahlung die unsere Atmosphäre trifft ist teils wesentlich energiereicher, und bis jetzt leben wir auch noch...


 
Die meisten Leute haben nicht davor Angst, von einem schwarzen Loch verstrahlt zu werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu mal ne Grundsatzfrage:
> Wie hat man sich eigentlich ein "schwarzes Loch, dass so klein ist, dass es sofort zerstrahlt", vorzustellen?
> "Haarige" Diskussionen mal außen vor besteht das klassische Schwarze Loch für den Laien aus Materie, die so dicht ist, dass nicht einmal Licht/Strahlung von seiner Oberfläche entkommen kann und das diese Dichte durch sein Eigengewicht erreicht. Ein kleines Loch, das Strahlung abgibt, erscheint irgendwie als genau das Gegenteil.



Du musst zwischen quantenmechanischen schwarzen Löcher und klassischen schwarzen Löchern unterscheiden. Ein Mikro schwarzes Loch erreicht die Quantensingularität ja nicht, weil seine Masse dafür ausreichend ist, sondern alleine weil die Energie dafür ausreichend ist. Ist diese Energie wieder weg, kann das Mikro schwarze Loch seinen Quantenzustand nicht halten.
Laut der Stringtheorie sollten bei Teilchenbeschleunigern, sofern die Energie ausreichend ist, Mikro Schwarze Löcher entstehen, die ungefähr die Masse von einigen GeV haben (kein Vergleich mit z.B. einem klasischen schwarzen Loch).
Trifft man in einem Teilchenbeschleuniger also diese schwarzen Löcher an, wäre das ein Hinweis für die Korrektheit der Stringtheorie.
Diese schwarzen Löcher unterliegen natürlich der Quantenphysik (wie alles superkleine nun mal auch) und daher geben schwarze Löcher, laut der Quantentheorie, nun mal Energie ab, ich Form von Vakuumenergie, bzw. der Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie, also dem Vorhandensein von einer Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Teilchen innerhalb und außerhalb des Ereignishorizontes existieren kann. Dieses virtuelle Teilchen wird dann zu einem realen Teilchen, wenn es sich nicht mehr mit seinem virtuellen "Partnerteilchen" vereinen kann, das innerhalb des Ereignishorizontes existiert. Dieses reale Teilchen hat dem schwarzen Loch aber einen Teil seiner Energie genommen. Bei einem klassischen schwarzen Loch fällt dieser Energieverlust nicht auf (er sollte aber trotzdem vorhanden sein, er wird als Hawking Strahlung bezeichnet, die zwar nur eine Theorie ist, aber sie ist ein Teil der Stringtheorie und gibt es Mini Schwarze Löcher, die zerstrahlen, wäre das auch ein Hinweis, dass Hawking recht hat und es gäbe einen Hinweis für eine Quantengravitation und dass schwarze Löcher Entropie haben [die "Haare" Geschichte ist das Informationsparadoxon des schwarzen Loches]). Jedoch bei einem Mikro Schwarzen Loch macht sich der Energieverlusst bemerkbar und es kann sein, dass das schwarze Loch nicht mehr genug Energie hat für die Aufrechterhaltung der Quantensingularität, das schwarze Loch würde also zerstrahlen.
Das ganze läuft natürlich sehr schnell ab, wahrscheinlich so schnell, dass man es nur schwer von anderen Vorgängen unterscheiden kann (Zahlen oder Vorstellungen hab ich da jetzt nicht, aber wenn man sich die Halbwertszeiten von einigen Teilchen anguckt, dann ist ein Mikro schwarzes Loch wohl noch schneller wieder weg, also weniger als 10 hoch minus 20 Sekunden. Aber immer vorausgesetzt, dass überhaupt so viel Energie "über" ist, dass Mikro Schwarze Löcher entstehen können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute haben nicht davor Angst, von einem schwarzen Loch verstrahlt zu werden



Ich kenne auch niemanden, der Angst hat von einem schwarzen Loch "gefressen" zu werden. 
Das nächste schwarze Loch liegt im Sternbild Einhorn, ist 3500 Lichtjahre entfernt und hat rund 11 Sonnenmassen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Jup Quanti hats richtig erklärt, warum die mini Schwarzen-Löcher zerstrahlen. Den Effekt mit den virtuellen Teilchen heißt übrigends Quantenfluktuation. 

Den kann man sogar recht cool im Makrokosmos sichtbar machen 

Nehmt einfach 2 sehr sehr sehr Glatte Glasplatten und bringt die extrem dicht zusammen. Ihr werdet dann einen Druck messe, der die zwei Platten zusammenfügt, und eben nicht durch Effekte wie die Van-der-Vaals Anziehung erklärbar ist. Der Grund hierfür liegt darin, das die Wahrscheinlichkeitsdichte für virtuelle Teilchen außerhalb des Spalts größer ist als innerhalb. Damit hat man "Quasi" mehr Teilchen, die von außen auf die Platte "drücken" als von innen. Der Abstand der Platten bestimmt ja die maximale Wellenlänge der virtuellen Teilchen. 

Schon sehr freaky, aber auch irgendwie sehr cool


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup Quanti hats richtig erklärt, warum die mini Schwarzen-Löcher zerstrahlen. Den Effekt mit den virtuellen Teilchen heißt übrigends Quantenfluktuation.



Jop, oder Nullpunktfluktuation oder Vakuumfluktuation, bzw. Vakuumenergie. Ist ein Teil der Quantenfeldtheorie.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Den kann man sogar recht cool im Makrokosmos sichtbar machen



Jop, den Effekt natürlich. Hendrik Casmir hat diesen Effekt vorhergesagt und (öhm weiß nicht genau, wann, glaube in den 30ern oder 40ern) aber in den 50ern, wenn ich nicht irre, wurde er dann entdeckt. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nehmt einfach 2 sehr sehr sehr Glatte Glasplatten und bringt die extrem dicht zusammen. Ihr werdet dann einen Druck messe, der die zwei Platten zusammenfügt, und eben nicht durch Effekte wie die Van-der-Vaals Anziehung erklärbar ist. Der Grund hierfür liegt darin, das die Wahrscheinlichkeitsdichte für virtuelle Teilchen außerhalb des Spalts größer ist als innerhalb. Damit hat man "Quasi" mehr Teilchen, die von außen auf die Platte "drücken" als von innen. Der Abstand der Platten bestimmt ja die maximale Wellenlänge der virtuellen Teilchen.



Jop, denn die Theorie sagt, dass das Vakuum nie leer ist, da die Quantenphysik ja von keine absoluten Zahlen ausgeht, sondern nur immer von Wahrscheinlichkeiten (Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation ist hier das Schlagwort), also gibt es auch eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein Teilchen gibt, obwohl es keins geben dürfte (nach der klassischen Denkweise). Diese Teilchen existieren virtuell (es sind immer Paare, also ein Anti-Teilchen und ein normales Teilchen) und  zerstrahlen dann wieder, wobei als "Rückstand" eben ein Photon übrig bleibt.
Es gibt eine sehr coole Gleichung, mit der man das alles berechnen kann (die ich aber nicht mehr im Kopf hab, aber das Plancksche Wirkungsquantum spielt ebenso eine Rolle wie die Lichtgeschwindigkeit). 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schon sehr freaky, aber auch irgendwie sehr cool



Jop, eigentlich ist das alles Unsinn, wenn man das mal mit der normalen Welt vergleicht. 
Aber aus den Quarks besteht nun mal die Materie des Universums und im Grunde genommen besteht das Universum zu 95% aus Bindungsenergie, also ist eigentlich alles nur Energie, wie damals auch schon beim Urknall, so viel hat sich also gar nicht mal geändert.


----------



## Skysnake (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, eigentlich ist das alles Unsinn, wenn man das mal mit der normalen Welt vergleicht.
> Aber aus den Quarks besteht nun mal die Materie des Universums und im Grunde genommen besteht das Universum zu 95% aus Bindungsenergie, also ist eigentlich alles nur Energie, wie damals auch schon beim Urknall, so viel hat sich also gar nicht mal geändert.


 
You made my day 

Jup, die Plancklänge spielt auch glaub mit rein bei dem Effekt, haben das auch glaub mal ausgerechnet, aber schlag mich tot, wie das jetzt genau war  Hab kein fotographisches Gedächtnis und das ist auch gut so!
Und mit Namen hab ichs gleich 10 mal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup, die Plancklänge spielt auch glaub mit rein bei dem Effekt, haben das auch glaub mal ausgerechnet, aber schlag mich tot, wie das jetzt genau war



Nö, hab vorhin mal nachgeguckt, Nur das Planck Wirkungsquantum spielt eine Rolle, die Planck Länge nicht. 
Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist mal wieder dabei, wie immer zum Quadrat, was wieder eine fette Zahl enstehen lässt. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und mit Namen hab ichs gleich 10 mal nicht



Ach, ein paar Namen merkt man sich doch, Max Planck kennst du doch auch und irgendein Albert kam auch vor.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man in ein Schwarzes Loch gerät? Gibts da Theorien? (also jetzt keine alá Paralleluniversum )


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Das ist einfach zu beantworten, du kannst nie in ein schwarzes Loch geraten, egal was du machst.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Wenn ich Astronaut werde, die Raumstation von außen reparieren muss und dieses verbindungsseil zwischen mir und der Station kaputt geht und ich durchs All treibe?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn ich Astronaut werde, die Raumstation von außen reparieren muss und dieses verbindungsseil zwischen mir und der Station kaputt geht und ich durchs All treibe?


 
Nehmen wir mal an, dass du die 3500 Lichtjahre bis zum nächsten schwarzen Loch durch hältst. 
Du kommst also in das Schwwerefeld des schwarzen Loches, welches du aber nicht sehen kannst.
Trotzdem erreichst du das schwarze Loch nicht. 
Denn die Gravitation würde dich auseinander reißen und nur noch Elementarteilchen würden übrig bleiben.
Selbst ein einzelnes Proton hätte keine Chance gegen die Gravitationskraft eines schwarzen Loches, es würde zerrissen werden, in Quarks.


----------



## zøtac (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Ok, das klingt schmerzhaft 
Ich find das irgendwie total faszinierend


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das klingt schmerzhaft
> Ich find das irgendwie total faszinierend



Find ich auch. ;D


----------



## zcei (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist mal wieder dabei, wie immer zum Quadrat, was wieder eine fette Zahl enstehen lässt.
> [...]
> Ach, ein paar Namen merkt man sich doch, Max Planck kennst du doch auch und irgendein Albert kam auch vor.






zøtac schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt schmerzhaft
> Ich find das irgendwie total faszinierend


+1 

Ich hab mal ein wenig mit meinem Physiklehrer (genauer gesagt Relativitaetstheorie-Lehrer - ja das ist wirklich ein Fach bei uns) darueber diskutiert und es ist einfach soooo ein geniales Thema.

Vor allem diese ganzen Theorien und eigentlich laesst sich nichts davon beweisen  also klar irgendwie irgendwo schon, aber am Anfang waren alles nur Axiome (besonders Alberts ... einfach mal sagen, dass Lichtgeschwindigkeit absolut ist  darauf basiert ja ein Grossteil)

Ich liebe es. Quanti bitte schreib weiter, ich les das immer  auch in den anderen Threads 

(und entschuldigt die Umlaute, bin derzeit in Amerika  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



zcei schrieb:


> Vor allem diese ganzen Theorien und eigentlich laesst sich nichts davon beweisen  also klar irgendwie irgendwo schon, aber am Anfang waren alles nur Axiome (besonders Alberts ... einfach mal sagen, dass Lichtgeschwindigkeit absolut ist  darauf basiert ja ein Grossteil)


 
Dann frag deinen Lehrer mal, welche Teilchen, außer dem Photon, also dem Lichtteilchen, noch die Ruhemasse 0 haben, sich also ebenfalls mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fortbewegt. 
Ich gib dir mal ein Tipp: Derzeit geht man von drei Teilchen aus.


----------



## Skysnake (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Ich weiß eins ich weiß eins: "den Finger in Quantis Nase bohr" 

"es nicht mehr aushalt und drauflosplappert"

PHONONEN!!!!! Herr Quanti 



Virtuelle Teilchen zählen doch auch 

EDIT: ne jetzt mal Spaß beiseite.  Sollten eigentlich Gluonen sein, sind das aber nicht schon deutlich mehr als 3?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Nö, nö, keine virtuellen Teilchen, mein lieber Herr Physiker. 
Reale Teilchen (auch wenn sie noch keiner gesehen hat ).


Edit:
Ich gib dir mal ein Tipp:
Eins der Teilchen hält was zusammen. 
Das andere bringt was zusammen. 

(ich überlege gerade, ob es noch eins gibt )


----------



## zcei (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Nach dem was du (ich glaube auf Seite 1) schonmal gepostet hast, würde ich auf die Gluonen tippen, bei dem Zusammenhaltenden!?
Laut Wiki eine Masse von 0 MeV/c*c (also null Megaelektronenvolt pro Lichtgeschwindigkeit zum Quadrat, right?)

Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das dann iwie mit der Ruhemasse zu tun hat!?


----------



## Forseti (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Atome leben auch so nicht ewig, selbst die welche als stabil gelten. Für Protonen nimmt man eine Halbwertszeit von über 10^33 Jahre, Elektronen von 10^24 und und freie Neutronen von ca. 15 Minuten. Ich denke mal gebundene Neutronen zerfallen dann auch irgendwann im Bereich von Elektronen und Protonen.
Selbst wenn das Universum nicht im Big Rip endet würde es also irgendwann wahrscheinlich nur noch aus elektromagnetischen Wellen bestehen.
Ein Supermassives Schwarzes Loch mit 10Mrd Sonnenmassen (2*10^40kg) würde in etwa 2*10^105 Jahren zerstrahlen, sofern es keine Masse mehr einziehen kann.
Das Minimalgewicht welches ein Schwarzes Loch haben darf ohne sofort zu zerstrahlen liegt bei etwa 10^6 kg.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

quantenslipstream:Wie wärs mit der Weltformel:Einsteins Relativitätstheorie gegen die Quantenmechanik.Meine Meinung: Stringtherorie:Voraussetzung Parallele Universen.WER GLAUBT DARAN!


----------



## Jan565 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> quantenslipstream:Wie wärs mit der Weltformel:Einsteins Relativitätstheorie gegen die Quantenmechanik.Meine Meinung: Stringtherorie:Voraussetzung Parallele Universen.WER GLAUBT DARAN!


 
Parallele Universen sind weder bewiesen noch unmöglich! 

Was ich allerdings am interessantesten finde ist die Zeit. Man denkt Zeit ist immer gleich, dabei stimmt das so gar nicht. Was passiert denn wenn man die Ausdehnung des Universums umkehren würde? Wenn man sich mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit bewegt, vergeht die langsamer für einen als für andere die sich langsamer Bewegen. Heißt also im Klartext es ist möglich in die Zukunft zu Reisen selbst heute schon. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ist es möglich in die andere Richtung zu kommen? Da kommen Schwarze Löcher wieder zum Einsatz. Die Krümmen die Raumzeit und keiner weiß was passiert wenn man da hin durch gehen könnte. Allerdings sind nach Albert Einstein Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit unmöglich und meines Wissens hat der Ulmer sich bisher mit gar nichts getäuscht und es wurde auch nichts wiederlegt von ihm.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Doch, hat er auch. Ich komm nur grad nicht drauf 

Achso doch : "Gott würfelt nicht!", ist einer der bekanntesten Aussagen von ihm. Da hatte er unrecht. Die Quantenmechanik hat sich als sehr überzeugend erwiesen. "Gott" scheint demnach doch zu würfeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



zcei schrieb:


> Nach dem was du (ich glaube auf Seite 1) schonmal gepostet hast, würde ich auf die Gluonen tippen, bei dem Zusammenhaltenden!?
> Laut Wiki eine Masse von 0 MeV/c*c (also null Megaelektronenvolt pro Lichtgeschwindigkeit zum Quadrat, right?)



Genau, das Gluon hat keine Masse, es ist der "Klebstoff" der starken Wechselwirkung, bzw. eben das Teilchen, das dafür verantwortlich ist, das andere ist das Graviton, was jedoch noch nicht entdeckt wurde, aber von der Quantenphysik postuliert wird. Das Teil ist für die Gravitation verantwortlich.



zcei schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das dann iwie mit der Ruhemasse zu tun hat!?



Die Ruhemasse "null" gibt an, dass das Teilchen keine Masse besitzt, wenn es in Ruhe ist. Nur dann kann es sich nach E²=(mc²)² +(pc)² mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, hätte es eine Masse, könnte es das nicht. Das Photon ist also eigentlich nie in "Ruhe", da es sich immer mit c bewegen muss.



Forseti schrieb:


> Atome leben auch so nicht ewig, selbst die welche als stabil gelten. Für Protonen nimmt man eine Halbwertszeit von über 10^33 Jahre, Elektronen von 10^24 und und freie Neutronen von ca. 15 Minuten. Ich denke mal gebundene Neutronen zerfallen dann auch irgendwann im Bereich von Elektronen und Protonen.



Richtig, aber die Halbwertszeit ist nur eine Vorhersage der großen vereinheitlichen Theorie. Jedoch ist der Protonenzerfall noch nie beobachtet worden und derartige Experimente sind schon einige Male versucht worden (mit diversen Eimern Wasser, tief in einem Bergwerk drin ). Denn laut Quantenphysik existiert eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für den Zerfall, das heißt, dann nicht in 10 hoch 33 Jahren plötzlich die Hälfte der Protonen zerfällt, sondern dass bis 10 33 die Hälfte zerfallen sein müsste, also müsste man das Phänomen auch jetzt schon beobachten können, leider hat man das nicht. Würde sich der Protonenzerfall bestätigen, wäre das ein Hinweis für die Richtigkeit der großen Verheinheitlichungstheorie. Das gleiche gilt auch für das Elektron, noch ist kein Zerfall beobachtet worden.
Dass ein freies Neutron zerfällt, ist nichts Neues, das ist ja auch ein Grund für die Radioaktivität, denn ein Neutron kann auch innerhalb eines Atoms zerfallen, dann verändert sich die Anzahl der Protonen und ein Elektron und ein Anti-Neutrino wird emittiert.  Auf diese Weise wird z.B. Plutonium in einem schnellen Brüter erzeugt.



Forseti schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Universum nicht im Big Rip endet würde es also irgendwann wahrscheinlich nur noch aus elektromagnetischen Wellen bestehen.



Das ist das Problem, es entstehen beim Zerfall ja neue Teilchen, z.B. aus dem Neutron ein Proton und ein Elektron, schwups hat man wieder ein Wasserstoffatom und der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne, also Sterne entstehen, die fusionieren den Wasserstoff wieder zu schwereren Elementen, über das Helium hinaus, Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff werden "erbrütet" und irgendwann entstehen wieder Planeten mit haarlosen Primanten, die sich blöde Fragen stellen, wieso z.B. sie hier sind und ob die Protonen, aus denen sie bestehen, schon mal zerfallen sind und wie oft das schon passiert ist 



Forseti schrieb:


> Ein Supermassives Schwarzes Loch mit 10Mrd Sonnenmassen (2*10^40kg) würde in etwa 2*10^105 Jahren zerstrahlen, sofern es keine Masse mehr einziehen kann.
> Das Minimalgewicht welches ein Schwarzes Loch haben darf ohne sofort zu zerstrahlen liegt bei etwa 10^6 kg.



Welche Formel hast du dafür benutzt? Hawkings Formel?
Schwarze Löcher zerstrahlen schneller, je kleiner sie sind, also je stärker der Ereignishorizont gekrümmt ist und das Problem ist ja eben, solange sie keine neue Materie "bekommen". 



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> quantenslipstream:Wie wärs mit der Weltformel:Einsteins Relativitätstheorie gegen die Quantenmechanik.Meine Meinung: Stringtherorie:Voraussetzung Parallele Universen.WER GLAUBT DARAN!



Die Superstringtheorie (so der wirkliche Namen, das "super" lässt man aber weg, weils eh schon unglaubwürdig genug klingt  Denn man braucht 11 Dimensionen um eine Sache mathematisch zu erklären, die eigentlich nur 2 Dimensionen hat ). Das Dilemma der Strings ist, dass sie die Länge der Planck Länge haben müssten (ein Bestandteil der Theorie), trotzdem eine Energie haben, die weitaus höher liegt als wir derzeit mit Teilchenbeschleunigern erzeugen können, daher können wir sie nicht direkt nachweisen (man müsste einen Teilchenbeschleuniger haben, der ungefähr so groß ist wie das Sonnensystem um sie nachweisen zu können, mit einer Sonne zugeschaltet, die die Energie für den Betrieb liefert, wobei eine Sonne als Energiequelle wohl nicht reichen würde, aber jetzt haben wir einen Grund zu Alpha Centauri zu fliegen und dort was richtig Großes zu bauen ).
Allerdings gibts einige Experimente am LHC in Cern, die die Stringtheorie bestätigen könnten, bisher hat es aber noch nicht geklappt (ich sag nur Supersymmetrie ).



Jan565 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings am interessantesten finde ist die Zeit. Man denkt Zeit ist immer gleich, dabei stimmt das so gar nicht. Was passiert denn wenn man die Ausdehnung des Universums umkehren würde? Wenn man sich mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit bewegt, vergeht die langsamer für einen als für andere die sich langsamer Bewegen. Heißt also im Klartext es ist möglich in die Zukunft zu Reisen selbst heute schon. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ist es möglich in die andere Richtung zu kommen? Da kommen Schwarze Löcher wieder zum Einsatz. Die Krümmen die Raumzeit und keiner weiß was passiert wenn man da hin durch gehen könnte. Allerdings sind nach Albert Einstein Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit unmöglich und meines Wissens hat der Ulmer sich bisher mit gar nichts getäuscht und es wurde auch nichts wiederlegt von ihm.



Einstein hat ja bewiesen, dass es keine absolute Zeit gibt, wie man es vor ihm immer angenommen hat und Experimente haben Einsteins Sichtweise bestätigt, genauer gesagt könnte man ohne Einsteins Relativitätstheorie keine Satelliten betreiben. Je schneller du dich bewegst, desto langsamer läuft die Zeit ab, relativ gesehen zu einem Beobachter versteht sich, für dich selbst läuft die Zeit normal ab, nur die Wege verkürzen sich, so ist der Weg zur Andromeda Galaxie deutlich kürzer, wenn du dich mit 99% Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegst. Was aber passiert, wenn man sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen würde, kann man nicht sagen, die Logik der Relativitätstheorie gibt vor, dass die Zeit stehen bleibt, daher verändert sich ein Teilchen, das sich mit c fortbewegt auch nicht (daher fliegen Neutrinos auch nicht mit c, und haben deswegen eine Masse, da sie sich während des Fluges verändern). Ein Photon ist immer ein Photon und es bleibt auch immer ein Photon. Photonen kann man auch relativ einfach in großen Mengen erzeugen, weil sie die Ruhemasse "null" haben und daher nicht viel Energie benötigen (das merkt man, wenn man das Licht einschaltet ).
Dass die Zeit bei hoher Geschwindigkeit langsamer abläuft, hat man beim Myonzerfall (Höhenstrahlung) sehen können. Das Myon ist länger stabil als es eigentlich sein dürfte. Die Differenz kam daher zu Stande, weil sich das Teilchen sehr schnell bewegt und die Zeit daher für das Teilchen selbst langsamer abläuft als für einen Beobachter, daher zerfiel das Myon für den Beobachter später. Für das Myon lief aber genau die Zeit ab, die es dauert, bis es zerfällt.

Nach heutigem Wissensstand kann man den Ereignishorizontes eines schwarzen Loches nicht passieren, zumindest nicht unbeschadet, alleine die Gravitationskräfte würde alles auseinander reißen.
Zeitreisen in die Zukunft sind nach der Relativitätstheorie möglich, die Zeitdilatation macht das möglich, allesdings kann man nicht mehr in die "Vergangenheit" zurück kehren (Hey, Marty, hol schon mal den DeLorean aus der Garage ).
Dass Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit unmöglich sind, scheint auch offensichtlich zu sein, sonst hätte man schon mal auf einen treffen müssen, der sagt, dass er aus der Zukunft stammt. 
Einsteins größer Schnitzer war die Einführung einer Kosmologischen Konstante, die er deswegen brauchte, weil er annahm, dass das Universum statisch war, er glaubte nicht an ein sich ausdehnendes Universum und im Nachhinein sagte er auch mal, dass das sein größer Irrtum war. 
Lustiger Weise wird heute wieder darüber nachgedacht, Einsteins Konstante einzuführen, da man sich sonst die enorme Geschwindigkeit nicht erklären kann, mit der sich das Universum am Rand ausdehnt (laut Rotverschiebung rund 1/2 Lichtgeschwindigkeit).



Skysnake schrieb:


> Achso doch : "Gott würfelt nicht!", ist einer der bekanntesten Aussagen von ihm. Da hatte er unrecht. Die Quantenmechanik hat sich als sehr überzeugend erwiesen. "Gott" scheint demnach doch zu würfeln


 
Jup, das hat er mal gesagt. Einfach deswegen, weil er sich nicht erklären kann, dass die Quantentheorie nur eine Theorie der Wahrscheinlichkeiten ist und nicht mal in der Lage ist, eine einzige Sache mit Bestimmtheit zu sagen, immer wird von Möglichkeiten und wahrscheinlichem Auftreten und Ereignissen geredet. Als Werner Heisenberg mit der Unschärferelation ankam, war dann Schicht im Schacht bei Einstein. 

Allerdings finde ich Stephen Hawkings Spruch auch nicht schlecht. 
Er wurde gefragt, was vor dem Urknall war und meinte, dass die Frage ebenso sinnvoll ist wie die Frage was nördlich vom Nordpol ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> _mikroloch_



thx für die Erklärung.




Jan565 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ist es möglich in die andere Richtung zu kommen? Da kommen Schwarze Löcher wieder zum Einsatz. Die Krümmen die Raumzeit und keiner weiß was passiert wenn man da hin durch gehen könnte.



Eine "was wär wenn"-Frage, die von einer Unmöglichkeit ausgeht, kann nicht logisch beantwortet werden 
Und es ist unmöglich, "durch ein schwarzes Loch zu gehen", weil es eben kein "Loch" ist, sondern eine extrem dichte Ansammlung von Materie. Und da deren Eigengravitation bzw.  Energieniveau so hoch ist, dass sie alle Formen von Materie zerkrümmelt, ist auch nicht mit einem "schwarzen Ring" zu rechnen, dessen Mitte man passieren könnte.

Zeit"reisen" sind somit unmöglich. Man kann das Vergehen von Zeit der Relativitätstheorie (und praktischen Messungen zu Folge) verlangsamen, aber die Bandbreite reicht dabei nur von 100% Zeit bei V=0 bis 0% Zeit bei V=c. -??% sind also auch danach nicht erklärt. Ganz abgesehen davon ist die Zeit an den Raum gebunden: Nur weil sie bei dir langsamer/schneller verläuft, hat das ja keinen Einfluss auf den Rest des Universums. Du willst aber nicht in die Vergangenheit deines Zeitreisegefährtes - du willst z.B. in die Vergangenheit dieses Kontinentes. D.h. wenn du einen Mechanismus zur Veränderung der Zeit findest, müsstest du ihn auf die Gesamheit Europas mit Ausnahme von dir anwenden. Da ist die Bezeichnung "Zeitreise" einfach unpassend gewählt, denn normalerweise ist es der Reisende, der sich und seinen Aufenthaltsort verändert, während alles andere (seine Heimat, sein Ziel) sind, wie sie immer waren - bei einer Zeit"reise" dagegen ist es genau umgekehrt. (Anm.: Deutsche Touristenhochburgen befolgen diese grundlegenden Gesetze nur in dem Rahmen, wir sie ihren Nutzern bekannt sind. Frei nach dem Motto "ich denke, also ist das so")


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, das Gluon hat keine Masse, es ist der "Klebstoff" der starken Wechselwirkung, bzw. eben das Teilchen, das dafür verantwortlich ist, das andere ist das Graviton, was jedoch noch nicht entdeckt wurde, aber von der Quantenphysik postuliert wird. Das Teil ist für die Gravitation verantwortlich.


Wie du einfach ignorierst, das ich das schon lange gesagt hatte 



> Die Ruhemasse "null" gibt an, dass das Teilchen keine Masse besitzt, wenn es in Ruhe ist. Nur dann kann es sich nach E²=(mc²)² +(pc)² mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, hätte es eine Masse, könnte es das nicht. Das Photon ist also eigentlich nie in "Ruhe", da es sich immer mit c bewegen muss.


Jup. Bei v->c geht auch m->unendlich. Ist halt der relatevistische (ich glaub man sag so dazu ) Massengewinn, um zu gewährleisten, das man nie v>=c erreicht. Die Beziehung E²=(mc²)²+(pc)² ist auch SEHR wichtig noch viel wichtiger als das eigentliche E=mc², zumal dies aus der anderen Formel abgeleitet werden kann, indem man einfach den Impuls p=0 setzt, was wirklich nicht schwer ist  Denn hier sieht man, dass Energiequadrat mit den anderen Größen in einem direkten Zusammenhang steht, und somit auch p*c ein Energieäquivalent ist. 

Zu der Sache mit masselose Teilchen und Lichtgeschwindigkeit muss ich jetzt nochmals drüber nachdenken. Irgendwie ist mir das jetzt grad auf Anhieb nicht so klar, das jedes masseloses Teilchen sich mit c bewegen muss. Andersrum ist es trivial, da ja ansonsten die Energie des Teilchens unendlich groß wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie du einfach ignorierst, das ich das schon lange gesagt hatte



Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, sorry. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit masselose Teilchen und Lichtgeschwindigkeit muss ich jetzt nochmals drüber nachdenken. Irgendwie ist mir das jetzt grad auf Anhieb nicht so klar, das jedes masseloses Teilchen sich mit c bewegen muss. Andersrum ist es trivial, da ja ansonsten die Energie des Teilchens unendlich groß wäre.


 
Das ist ja die Feststellung der Relativitätstheorie, ein Teilchen mit der Ruhemasse "null" muss sich mit c fortbewegen, denn sonst hätte es eine Masse (Trägheit der Masse, man muss Energie einsetzen um Richtung und Geschwindigkeit zu ändern). Man kann ein Photon nicht einfach auf 0,5c einbremsen, wie auch soll das gehen. Das ist eine fundamentale Geschwindigkeit, die nicht überschritten werden kann, vom Photon aber auch nicht unterschritten werden kann.


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Dass du das Photon nicht auf 0,5c abbremsen kannst ist klar, es gilt ja die Dispersionsrealation E=hv

Aber das wirklich für jedes masselose Teilchen v=c gilt, kann ich jetzt grad nicht auf Anhieb beweisen. Ich hab da auch so was im Kopf, würde aber einfach den Beweis nochmals gern sehen, dass das auch wirklich so ist. Hab atm aber grad keine Zeit für Stift und Papier


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Ok habs mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Der Beweis ist eigentlich recht einfach. Es gilt ja v=dE/dp was sich auch leicht nachvollziehen lässt. 

E=1/2*mv² z.B. und hier ist p=m*v

-> E=p²/2*m 
-> durch ableitung nach p
->dE/dp=p/m=m*v/m=v
also dE/dp=v

so nach dieser kleinen Fingerübung dann mal zurück zu unserer Formel 

E²=(mc²)²+(pc)²
Es sei m=0
-> E²=(pc)²
-> E=pc
dE/dp=v 
->v=dE/dp=d(pc)/dp=c
->v=c

Also stimmt Quanti, ist wirklich für alle masselosen Teilchen so 

Ich wusste es auch noch, dass das so ist, aber wenn man den Grund nicht mehr kennt, wird man als Physiker manchmal komisch 

Einfach so was übernehmen ist nicht bei solch einfachen Sachen, aber manchmal sieht man auf Anhieb den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dass du das Photon nicht auf 0,5c abbremsen kannst ist klar, es gilt ja die Dispersionsrealation E=hv



Ich weiß das, aber erklär das mal den Leuten, die die Photonen als Welle darstellen. 
Denn in einem Medium kann sich Licht nicht als Teilchen fortbewegen, hier muss man das Licht als Welle sehen und zwar unabhängig von der elektrischen Feldstärke oder der Polarisation der Atome. Koppelt man nun das elektrischen Feld an die Atome, bewegt sich die Lichtwelle im Medium langsamer als im Vakuum und man kann diese neue Welle, genauso wie eine freie Lichtwelle zu langsameren Photonen quantisieren. 
Die Frage ist jetzt, sind die quantisierten Photonen mit denen identisch, die wir vom Vakuum kennen?

Dazu hab ich mal eine Sache. Kennst du das Zwei Photon Paradoxon?
Du hast eine Lichtquelle, die in der Lage ist gleichzeitig in verschiedenen Richtungen, also eine nach vorne in Sichtweite und eine nach hinten, abzufeuern. Die Photonen entfernen sich als jeweils mit c von dir, doch entfernen sich die Photonen untereinander mit 2x c voneinander? 
Oder hätte das eine Photon im Bezug zum anderen nur eine Rotverschiebung, die der Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also stimmt Quanti, ist wirklich für alle masselosen Teilchen so



Jup, war mir so, ist doch noch was von dem Kram bei mir hängen geblieben, auch wenn ich manchmal nicht weiß, was ich weiß, wenn ich was weiß, was ich wissen müsste, weil ich es weiß. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich wusste es auch noch, dass das so ist, aber wenn man den Grund nicht mehr kennt, wird man als Physiker manchmal komisch
> 
> Einfach so was übernehmen ist nicht bei solch einfachen Sachen, aber manchmal sieht man auf Anhieb den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr



Danke für die nette Darstellung, sieht gut aus. 

Ich frage mich sowieso, wieso es keine Tapeten mit Formeln und Gleichungen gibt, das würde alles einfacher machen. 
"Moment, Schatz, ich gehe man eben in die Ecke, da hab ich was von Schrödinger gesehen".


----------



## Skysnake (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

hehe ja das wäre eine coole Sache  sowas habe ich mir auch schon öfters gewünscht, zumal die mathematische Darstellung von solchen Sachen einfach eine ganz eigene Schönheit und Eleganz hat. Um sowas zu sehen/verstehen muss man aber glaub ich echt bischen Mathe an der Uni gehört haben 

Irgendwie komm ich mir in solchen Momenten bischen wie ein Freak vor 

Ähm das eine Photon "weiß" von dem anderen nichts, und wird auch NIE etwas von diesem wissen können. Lichtkegel und so


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> hehe ja das wäre eine coole Sache  sowas habe ich mir auch schon öfters gewünscht, zumal die mathematische Darstellung von solchen Sachen einfach eine ganz eigene Schönheit und Eleganz hat. Um sowas zu sehen/verstehen muss man aber glaub ich echt bischen Mathe an der Uni gehört haben



Mathematik ist doch völlig überbewertet. 
Denk an deine Rechnung von 25€, wo jeder mit einem 10er bezahlt hat, einen wieder bekam und am Ende trotzdem einer verschwunden war. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mir in solchen Momenten bischen wie ein Freak vor



Mach doch eine WG auf, ich weiß aber nicht ob auch eine hübsche Blondine gegenüber einzieht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm das eine Photon "weiß" von dem anderen nichts, und wird auch NIE etwas von diesem wissen können. Lichtkegel und so



Aber du weißt etwas und daher nimmst du als Beobachter Einfluss auf das Experiment, denn seit Schrödingers Katze wissen wir (lebt die denn eigentlich immer noch, ist ja schon eine Weile her?  Ich würde da eher auf Verwesungsgeruch setzen, dann spar ich mir das Nachgucken ), dass der Beobachter das Experiment beeinflusst.


----------



## Forseti (23. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Mit einem Eimer Wasser kommt man auch nicht weit wenn man die Zerfallsdauer von einem Proton besitmmen möchte. Da müsst man schon riesige Mengen Wasser oder Wasserstoff gleichzeig beobachten und dann gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass die Strahlung in der normalen Hintergrundstrahlung verloren geht oder einfach an dem Messgerät vorbei, da es schwer ist eine so große Anzahl an Atomen/Protonen zuverlässig zu beobachten.

Das mit dem ewigen Materienzyklus kann ich auch nicht unterschreiben. Es ist praktisch unmöglich alle Photonen im Universum immer wieder einzufangen und aus deren Energie neue entstehen zu lassen, also folgt zwangsläufig dass es immer weniger Materie und immer mehr Photonen gibt.

Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist auch materialabhängig. Aus dem Sonnenkern zur Sonnenoberfläche sollen Photonen angeblich ca. 1Mio Jahre brauchen. Also ist es auf jedenfall möglich Photonen auf unter c0 (Vakuumlichtgeschwindigkeit) zu bringen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

:klarsch:

Nein ist es nicht, die brauchen nur so "lange" umgangssprachlich. Es werden ständig neue Photonen erzeugt und vernichtet. Bis du aber ein theoretisches Energiepäckchen (Photon) von ganz innen nach ganz außen transportiert hast, soll es eben sehr lange dauern, weil du ja quasi einen random walk hast, bei dem das Photon ständig emmetiert und wieder absorbiert wird....

Photonen sind nur Energie, und wos das Problem, gehts halt in die Hintergrundstrahlung über who cares.


----------



## Forseti (24. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

In Formelsammlungen steht trotzdem Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Für Diamant steht in meiner Formelsammlung zum Beispiel 1,22*10^8 m/s, was weniger als 0,5c0 ist. Aber mit dem ständigen absorbieren und emittieren hast du natürlich Recht.

Zu den Protonen: Es ist eben nicht egal ob die Strahlung von Protonen in der Hintergrundstrahlung verloren geht, denn dann kann man keine Halbwertszeit bestimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> Mit einem Eimer Wasser kommt man auch nicht weit wenn man die Zerfallsdauer von einem Proton besitmmen möchte.



Der Eimer Wasser war ja auch nur überspritzt beschrieben. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Da müsst man schon riesige Mengen Wasser oder Wasserstoff gleichzeig beobachten und dann gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass die Strahlung in der normalen Hintergrundstrahlung verloren geht oder einfach an dem Messgerät vorbei, da es schwer ist eine so große Anzahl an Atomen/Protonen zuverlässig zu beobachten.



Man eine Protium/Deuterium Mischung, die beobachtet wird und ja, man ist tief in einem Bergwerk drin, ich glaube um 1500m. Leider kann man Neutrinos nicht abschirmen und die können auch für die eine oder andere Reaktion verantwortlich sein.



Forseti schrieb:


> Das mit dem ewigen Materienzyklus kann ich auch nicht unterschreiben. Es ist praktisch unmöglich alle Photonen im Universum immer wieder einzufangen und aus deren Energie neue entstehen zu lassen, also folgt zwangsläufig dass es immer weniger Materie und immer mehr Photonen gibt.



Masse und Energie ist aber äquivalent, hast du genug Energie an einem Ort, kann daraus Masse entstehen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist auch materialabhängig. Aus dem Sonnen
> kern zur Sonnenoberfläche sollen Photonen angeblich ca. 1Mio Jahre brauchen. Also ist es auf jedenfall möglich Photonen auf unter c0 (Vakuumlichtgeschwindigkeit) zu bringen.



Sogar noch länger. Die Energie, die heute von der Sonne auf die Erde trifft, wurde vor rund 10 Millionen Jahren "produziert". Die Sonne könnte also theoretisch schon lange aufgehört haben Wasserstoff zu fusionieren und wir würde es nicht merken. 
Aber man weiß, dass die Sonne immer noch fusioniert, da man aus der Menge der Neutrinos darauf schließen kann. Der "Beweis" für die Proton-Proton Fusion in der Sonne sind die Neutrinos.
Und nein, das Photon im Inneren der Sonne kann gar nicht einfach so abgestrahlt werden, im Gegensatz zu Neutrinos, die ungehindert die Sonne verlassen können, interagiert das Photon mit der Materie, da die Dichte sehr hoch ist, es wird ständig absorbiert und wieder abgestrahlt. Dabei verliert es an Energie und erreicht und später als Infrarotstrahlung, bzw. als sichtbare Strahlung. Würden die Photon direkt die Sonne verlassen, wären sie alle Gammaquanten mit einer so hohen Energie, dass sie alles im Sonnensystem zerstören würden. 



Forseti schrieb:


> In Formelsammlungen steht trotzdem Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Für Diamant steht in meiner Formelsammlung zum Beispiel 1,22*10^8 m/s, was weniger als 0,5c0 ist. Aber mit dem ständigen absorbieren und emittieren hast du natürlich Recht.



In fester Materie kann man schlecht mit einem Photon als Teilchen rechnen, daher geht man von einer Aussendungswelle aus, diese verhält sich anders als ein Teilchen und daher ist das nicht so einfach zu übertragen. 
Du kannst z.B. mit einem Rubinkristall, der auf knapp über dem absoluten Nullpunkt abgekühlt ist, das Licht praktisch zum Stillstand bringen, denn bei 0,1 Kelvin befindet sich der Kristall in einem Quantenzustand, er muss eine bestimmte Menge an Quantenenergie aufnehmen, bevor er sie wieder abstrahlen kann. Photonen werden also absorbiert, ohne sie sofort zu emittieren, erst wenn diese Quantenenergie erreicht ist, wird die gesamte Energie, die inzwischen aufgenommen wurde, als ein Quant wieder abgestrahlt.



Forseti schrieb:


> Zu den Protonen: Es ist eben nicht egal ob die Strahlung von Protonen in der Hintergrundstrahlung verloren geht, denn dann kann man keine Halbwertszeit bestimmen.



Niemand hat gesagt, dass das einfach wird, den Protonenzerfall zu beobachten und noch hat es niemand beobachtet. Trotzdem kann man nicht sagen, dass es ihn nicht gibt, man muss halt länger forschen.


----------



## Forseti (24. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man eine Protium/Deuterium Mischung, die beobachtet wird und ja, man ist tief in einem Bergwerk drin, ich glaube um 1500m. Leider kann man Neutrinos nicht abschirmen und die können auch für die eine oder andere Reaktion verantwortlich sein.
> 
> Masse und Energie ist aber äquivalent, hast du genug Energie an einem Ort, kann daraus Masse entstehen.
> 
> Niemand hat gesagt, dass das einfach wird, den Protonenzerfall zu beobachten und noch hat es niemand beobachtet. Trotzdem kann man nicht sagen, dass es ihn nicht gibt, man muss halt länger forschen.


 
Leider gibt es in 1500m auch nicht nur Neutrinos sondern auch eine nicht vernachlässigbare Menge an Uran und anderer radioaktive Isotope. Ich habe auch schon von Experimenten tief unter der Erde mit riesigen Wassertanks (5000m³ oder etwas in der Richtung) gehört, nur leider weiß ich nicht was das bringen soll. Die Chance, dass die Strahlung eines zerfallenen Protons direkt wieder absorbiert wird ist recht groß, besonders wenn man von der großen Halbwertszeit bedenkt, werden pro Jahr nur sehr wenige Protonen in einem solchen Tank zerfallen. Dann muss man noch Glück haben, dass die entstehende Strahlung auch von einem Detektor aufgenommen und identifiziert werden kann. Außerdem wird das Wasser wohl nicht 100% rein sein und spuren radioaktiver Isotope aufweisen, genauso wie der Tank selbst.
Hoffentlich wird es da in Zukunft noch bessere Experimente geben, da das Schicksal von Protonen, Elektronen und anderen Elementarteilchen nicht unwesentlich für die Entwicklung des Universums ist. Klar kann aus genügend Energie an einem Punkt wieder Masse entstehen, jedoch "verdünnt" sich die Energie mit der dritten Potenz zur Entfernung wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und da helfen auch die vermutlich über 200 Milliarden schwarze Löcher wenig .


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> ... besonders wenn man von der großen Halbwertszeit bedenkt, werden pro Jahr nur sehr wenige Protonen in einem solchen Tank zerfallen.



die Halbwertszeit ist eigentlich Banane. Die Quantenphysik rechnet ja mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten und wenn die Halbwertszeit bei 10 hoch 32 liegt, dann musst du nur 10 hoch 32 Protonen überwachen, denn davon sollte ja eins innerhalb der nächsten Zeit zerfallen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Dann muss man noch Glück haben, dass die entstehende Strahlung auch von einem Detektor aufgenommen und identifiziert werden kann. Außerdem wird das Wasser wohl nicht 100% rein sein und spuren radioaktiver Isotope aufweisen, genauso wie der Tank selbst.



Hier geht man eigentlich nach dem Ausschließungsprinzip vor. Sofern man die Strahlung zuordnen kann, die nichts mit Protonenzerefall zu tun hat, ist alles klar, findet man aber eine Strahlung, die nicht zugeordnet werden kann, wirds interessant, dann muss das beobachtet werden.



Forseti schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es da in Zukunft noch bessere Experimente geben, da das Schicksal von Protonen, Elektronen und anderen Elementarteilchen nicht unwesentlich für die Entwicklung des Universums ist. Klar kann aus genügend Energie an einem Punkt wieder Masse entstehen, jedoch "verdünnt" sich die Energie mit der dritten Potenz zur Entfernung wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und da helfen auch die vermutlich über 200 Milliarden schwarze Löcher wenig .



Wie gesagt, der Protonenzerfall ist eine Vorhersage der großen Vereinheitlichungstheorie. Gibts den Protonenzerfall, könnte was dran sein, findet man keinen, dann haben Protonen auch keine Halbwertszeit und die Theorie ist falsch.
Die Wissenschaft hat schon eine Menge postuliert, aber gestimmt hat nicht alles, bzw. man hat es irgendwann widerlegt.


----------



## Forseti (26. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

So einfach ist das nicht, 10^34 Protonen alleine wiegen 16,7Mt (Da ist ein 5000m³ Wassertank nichts gegen), da will ich sehen wie du die alle beobachten würdest. Außerdem ist es nicht nur interessant den Beweis für den Zerfall zu finden, sondern auch eine genauere Bestimmung der Halbwertszeit. Das Bismut-209 nicht stabil ist sondern eine Halbwertszeit von 1,9x10^19 Jahren hat wurde auch erst recht spät gefunden und das ist ja noch eine vergleichsweise kurze Halbwertszeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Das sind ja alles nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Uran 238 hat auch eine sehr lange Halbwertszeit, aber beobachten kann man das nicht.

Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 16,7 MT?
Ein Proton "wiegt" 1,6x10 hoch -27, bei einer Menge von 10 hoch 32 Protonen komme ich auf 16.000kg, sind also 16 Tonnen.


----------



## Forseti (26. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

1,67262158x10^-27kg * 10^34=16726215,8kg

Uran kann man recht gut ohne Wahrscheinlichkeit testen glaube ich. 1 Mol (6x10^23) Uranatome wiegen ja nicht sehr viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Ich rede von 10 hoch 32 Protonen. 

Es geht nicht ums Testen, es geht darum, wie man überhaupt auf eine Halbwertszeit kommt, denn feststellen kann man es nicht, du kannst ja kein kg Uran in eine Box packen und dann nach 4,4 Milliarden Jahren nachgucken, ob die Hälfte zerfallen ist.
Außerdem wiegt ja 1m³ Wasser schon eine Tonne.

Ach ja, 16 Millionen kg sind aber nicht 16 Megatonnen 
Außerdem, wenn ich daran denke, wie viel Wasser die Erde pro Tag verliert, sind das nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Forseti (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

und ich rede von 10^34 da die Halbwertszeit mindestens 10^33 beträgt 
Das mit dem Mega tut mir leid, habe die Werte nur schnell in den Taschenrechner eingetippt und dann versäumt die Ziffern richtig zu zählen. 5000m³ wären ja 5Kt, aber da stellt sich mir die Frage wie man da überhaupt Zerfälle messen will. Die Strahlung würde doch sicherlich auf dem Weg zum Detektor vorher wieder absorbiert 

Klar ist Wahrscheinlichkeit mit im Spiel, aber wenn du ein Präparat hast, von dem du die Zusammensetzung kennst, kannst du mit einem Detektor feststellen, wie lange es für sagen wir 10^6 Zerfälle benötigt. Dann schätzt man noch ab wie viel % der Zerfälle vom Detektor nicht erfasst werden. Danach kann man das Ergebnis auf die Halbwertszeit hochrechnen und man kommt sicherlich zu einem Wert der die Halbwertszeit gut wiederspiegelt. Natürlich wird dies nicht klappen wenn man schon Tagen/Wochen/Monate/Jahre auf nur einen Zerfall warten muss, aber 10^9 Jahren wie bei Uran-238 sollte es eine gute Näherung geben. Die Halbwertszeit auf atto Sekunden genau zu bestimmen ist auch gar nicht nötig.

Das mit dem Wasserverlust kann ich nicht sagen. In Physik habe ich immer gelernt, dass sich der Verlust und Zutrag in etwa ausgleichen, da die Gravitation wieder Teilchen aus der Erdumlaufbahn anzieht und der Sonnenwind auch einiges mit sich bringt.

Schlimmer als die 3,5Mt Massenverlust der Sonne durch Kernfusion plus 1,5Mt durch Sonnenwind pro Sekunde wird es wohl nicht sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> und ich rede von 10^34 da die Halbwertszeit mindestens 10^33 beträgt
> Das mit dem Mega tut mir leid, habe die Werte nur schnell in den Taschenrechner eingetippt und dann versäumt die Ziffern richtig zu zählen. 5000m³ wären ja 5Kt, aber da stellt sich mir die Frage wie man da überhaupt Zerfälle messen will. Die Strahlung würde doch sicherlich auf dem Weg zum Detektor vorher wieder absorbiert



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie viel Wasser man im Bergwerk hat, aber sind sicher bedeutend mehr als 5000m³
So ein Würfel wäre ja gerade mal 17 Meter groß, was 5 Millionen Liter Wasser entspricht. Ich hab mal was von 1 Milliarden Liter Wasser gelesen, die irgendwo als Detektor dienen (war glaube ich bei Neutrinos). Da hast du locker deine 10 hoch 34 Protonen.

Wie man das genau misst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass es eher nach dem Prinzip des Ausschließen geht. Ist wie bei Sherlock Holmes. Wenn eine Möglichkeit übrig bleib, so unwahrscheinlich sie auch sein mag, muss sie zutreffen.
Da man bisher aber noch keinen Protonenzerfall festgestellt hat, wurden wohl bisher alle Strahlungen, die aufgetreten sind, anderen Ursachen zugesprochen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Klar ist Wahrscheinlichkeit mit im Spiel, aber wenn du ein Präparat hast, von dem du die Zusammensetzung kennst, kannst du mit einem Detektor feststellen, wie lange es für sagen wir 10^6 Zerfälle benötigt. Dann schätzt man noch ab wie viel % der Zerfälle vom Detektor nicht erfasst werden. Danach kann man das Ergebnis auf die Halbwertszeit hochrechnen und man kommt sicherlich zu einem Wert der die Halbwertszeit gut wiederspiegelt. Natürlich wird dies nicht klappen wenn man schon Tagen/Wochen/Monate/Jahre auf nur einen Zerfall warten muss, aber 10^9 Jahren wie bei Uran-238 sollte es eine gute Näherung geben. Die Halbwertszeit auf atto Sekunden genau zu bestimmen ist auch gar nicht nötig.



Richtig, aber du bist eben immer bei Wahrscheinlichkeiten, denn du weißt ja nicht, was das alles beeinflusst. Uran kann auch durch Höhenstrahlung beeinflusst werden, da ist die Halbwertszeit anders als bei Uran, das tief in der Erde steckt. Man muss da ein Mittelwert finden.
Beim Proton reden wir aber nicht von 10 hoch 6 oder 10 hoch 9 Jahren, sondern von 10 hoch 34 Jahren (so wie du ) und das ist deutlich länger als das Universum überhaupt alt ist.
Alleine die Theorie aufzustellen ist schon gewagt. Denn normaler Weise ist beim Zerfall Schluss, wenn das Baryon erreicht ist. Es stellt sich also die Frage in was ein Proton überhaupt zerfallen soll, denn man hat noch kein freies Quark entdeckt. Gibt es aber Protonenzerfall, muss es logischer Weise auch freie Quarks geben, denn alleine bei der Menge an Protonen im Universum muss dann ein Proton schon zerfallen sein, aber wo sind dann die Beweise dafür? Wo sind die freien Quarks? Oder ist ein Quark doch kein Elementarteilchen und besteht wiederum aus anderen Teilchen (die wir noch nicht kennen)?
Kann das demnach die Dunkle Materie sein, die wir suchen?
Also verfallene Protonen, die Quarks hinterlassen haben und diese Quarks haben sich dann zu einer Art "Suppe" zusammengeschoben, und bilden eine Masse, die wir nicht detektieren können?
Das Problem ist dabei noch, dass ein Proton ja aus zwei Up und einem Down Quark besteht.
Zerfällt aber das Proton, müsste es ständig im Universum zerfallen und Strahlung dabei entstehen. Doch diese Strahlung wird nicht entdeckt, es gibt keine Strahlung eines Protonenzerfalls im Universum, ist auch so ein Problem.



Forseti schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wasserverlust kann ich nicht sagen. In Physik habe ich immer gelernt, dass sich der Verlust und Zutrag in etwa ausgleichen, da die Gravitation wieder Teilchen aus der Erdumlaufbahn anzieht und der Sonnenwind auch einiges mit sich bringt.



Wasserdampf geht verloren, auch andere Gase, sie "entweichen" aus der Atmosphäre ins All. Aber natürlich kriegt die Erde auch eine Menge Material aus dem All zurück, in Form von Meteoriten, usw. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Schlimmer als die 3,5Mt Massenverlust der Sonne durch Kernfusion plus 1,5Mt durch Sonnenwind pro Sekunde wird es wohl nicht sein


 
Ist schon faszinierend, wenn man bedeckt wie viel Masse in der Sekunde in Energie umgewandelt wird und trotzdem hat die Sonne noch genug Masse für die nächsten 5 Milliarden Jahre und auch weiterhin hat sie 99% der Masse des Sonnensystems.


----------



## Forseti (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Ja es gibt anscheinend noch sehr viele ungeklärte Fragen im Bereich der Elementarteilchen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es noch hunderte unentdeckte Teilchen gibt.
Was auch noch Interessant ist, ist die Vakuumenergie, die zwischen 10^−9 J/m³ bis 10^−11 J/m³ betragen soll. Demnach würde ein Kubickparsec leerer Raum ohne Teilchen und Felder eine Energie von 2,938*10^38 bis 2,938*10^40 J enthalten, was immerhin 3,26*10^23kg Energie wären. Da frage ich mich wo die Energie herkommt, da das Universum ständig und immer schneller expandiert und so neuer Raum geschaffen wird. Kommt die Energie aus der Rotverschiebung? Wenn ja müsste das ja bedeuten, dass die Expansion des Raumes proportional mit der Anzahl der Photonen im Univserum ansteigt? Die Existenz von dunkler Energie überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass die Erhaltungssätze auf solche Vorgänge nicht zutreffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie viel Wasser man im Bergwerk hat, aber sind sicher bedeutend mehr als 5000m³
> So ein Würfel wäre ja gerade mal 17 Meter groß, was 5 Millionen Liter Wasser entspricht. Ich hab mal was von 1 Milliarden Liter Wasser gelesen, die irgendwo als Detektor dienen (war glaube ich bei Neutrinos). Da hast du locker deine 10 hoch 34 Protonen.



Afaik ist mitlerweile ein Projekt (für Neutrinos) am laufen, das kurzerhand einen antarktischen See nimmt. Da hat man dann auch noch Protonen außerhalb des eigentlichen Beckens 
Nützt imho aber wenig, wenn man nur wenige Sensoren verwendet und Grund zu der Annahme hat, dass die Reichweite der entstehenenden Strahlung begrenzt ist.



> Richtig, aber du bist eben immer bei Wahrscheinlichkeiten, denn du weißt ja nicht, was das alles beeinflusst. Uran kann auch durch Höhenstrahlung beeinflusst werden, da ist die Halbwertszeit anders als bei Uran, das tief in der Erde steckt. Man muss da ein Mittelwert finden.
> Beim Proton reden wir aber nicht von 10 hoch 6 oder 10 hoch 9 Jahren, sondern von 10 hoch 34 Jahren (so wie du ) und das ist deutlich länger als das Universum überhaupt alt ist.



Kann man bei diesen Zeitverhältnissen überhaupt noch von einer allgemeinen Wahrscheinlichkeit reden?
Es ist afaik so, dass die Teilchen komplett nicht willkürlich zerfallen, aber dass die Vorgänge, die zum Zerfall füllen, in einem gemischten Kilo XYZ so oft auftreten, dass man eine schöne Normalverteilung erhält.
Aber wenn jetzt z.B. zeitlimitierte Prozesse im Spiel sein könnten (z.B. Absorption von Energie einer bestimmten Art/Herkunft) und man keine zufällige Altersverteilung hat (weil eben der komplette "alte" Schwanz aufgrund des zu jungen Universums fehlt), dann kann man auch keine Hochrechnungen mehr durchführen. 



> Zerfällt aber das Proton, müsste es ständig im Universum zerfallen und Strahlung dabei entstehen. Doch diese Strahlung wird nicht entdeckt, es gibt keine Strahlung eines Protonenzerfalls im Universum, ist auch so ein Problem.



Kann man den Character einer Zerfallsstrahlung vorhersagen, wenn man nicht einmal weiß, zu was etwas zerfällt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> Ja es gibt anscheinend noch sehr viele ungeklärte Fragen im Bereich der Elementarteilchen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es noch hunderte unentdeckte Teilchen gibt.
> Was auch noch Interessant ist, ist die Vakuumenergie, die zwischen 10^−9 J/m³ bis 10^−11 J/m³ betragen soll. Demnach würde ein Kubickparsec leerer Raum ohne Teilchen und Felder eine Energie von 2,938*10^38 bis 2,938*10^40 J enthalten, was immerhin 3,26*10^23kg Energie wären. Da frage ich mich wo die Energie herkommt, da das Universum ständig und immer schneller expandiert und so neuer Raum geschaffen wird. Kommt die Energie aus der Rotverschiebung? Wenn ja müsste das ja bedeuten, dass die Expansion des Raumes proportional mit der Anzahl der Photonen im Univserum ansteigt? Die Existenz von dunkler Energie überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass die Erhaltungssätze auf solche Vorgänge nicht zutreffen.



Das ist ja der Gag der Quantenphysik. Die Vakuumenergie entsteht aus dem Nichts, einfach aus der Wahrscheinlichkeit heraus, dass es auch im Vakuum Energie geben muss, auch wenn sie eigentlich, nach der klassischen Physik, nicht vorhanden sein darf.
Damit verletzt die Quantenphysik den ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik, der ja sagt, dass Energie nicht aus den nichts entstehen kann, sondern immer nur umgewandelt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik ist mitlerweile ein Projekt (für Neutrinos) am laufen, das kurzerhand einen antarktischen See nimmt. Da hat man dann auch noch Protonen außerhalb des eigentlichen Beckens
> Nützt imho aber wenig, wenn man nur wenige Sensoren verwendet und Grund zu der Annahme hat, dass die Reichweite der entstehenenden Strahlung begrenzt ist.



Hmm, weiß nicht, hast du da eine Quelle (hehehe, See und Quelle )?
Normaler Weise musst du einen Detektor sehr abschirmen, wenn du Neutrinos entdecken willst, damit eben nicht etwas anderes mit der Materie reagiert. Und ein See ist an der Oberfläche, da reagiert ja alles mit.
Oder ist das ein See, der unterirdisch ist?
Anhand von Neutrinos weiß man ja überhaupt, dass die Sonne noch fleißig Wasserstoff fusioniert, denn Neutrinos entstehen durch Fusion und sie verlassen die Sonne sofort, sie verweilen nicht Millionen Jahre, wie Photon, in der Sonne.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man bei diesen Zeitverhältnissen überhaupt noch von einer allgemeinen Wahrscheinlichkeit reden?
> Es ist afaik so, dass die Teilchen komplett nicht willkürlich zerfallen, aber dass die Vorgänge, die zum Zerfall füllen, in einem gemischten Kilo XYZ so oft auftreten, dass man eine schöne Normalverteilung erhält.
> Aber wenn jetzt z.B. zeitlimitierte Prozesse im Spiel sein könnten (z.B. Absorption von Energie einer bestimmten Art/Herkunft) und man keine zufällige Altersverteilung hat (weil eben der komplette "alte" Schwanz aufgrund des zu jungen Universums fehlt), dann kann man auch keine Hochrechnungen mehr durchführen.



Wenn du Elemente hast, die eine sehr lange Halbwertszeit hast, dann misst du nicht den Zerfall an sich (würde auch viel zu lange dauern), sondern die Zerfallskonstante.
Dafür gibt es ein mathematisches Modell, inklusive netter Gleichungen (inklusive Quantenphysik), sehr kompliziert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man den Character einer Zerfallsstrahlung vorhersagen, wenn man nicht einmal weiß, zu was etwas zerfällt?



Man kann mathematische Modelle entwickeln (siehe oben). Leider gibts aber kein solches Modell. Es gibt auch keine Strahlung im All, die man nicht zuordnen kann. Würde man eine Strahlung entdecken, die man nicht zuordnen kann, hätte man zumindest einen Hinweis.
Die Frage ist aber, in was ein Proton zerfallen soll?
Es kann ja eigentlich nur in Quarks zerfallen (und je nach Energiegehalt in weitere Teilchen), doch es gibt keine freien Quarks, selbst in Teilchenbeschleunigern hat man noch kein freies Quark gesehen.
Das ist eins der großen Rätsel der Eichtheorie (ein Bereich der Quantenchromodynamik). Denn ein Quark hätte keine "glatte" Ladungszahl und keinen "glatten" Spin, daher geht man davon aus, dass es Quarks nicht frei geben kann, daher kann demzufolge ein Proton auch nicht in seine Bestandteile zerfallen, denn dann müsste es freie Quarks geben und "ungerade" Ladungszahlen.

Wenn du dazu eine nachvollziehbare, mathematisch belegbare und experimentell gesicherte Theorie entwickeln kannst, dann halte dir den 10. Dezember frei, wenn die Nobelpreise verliehen werden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Mit dem CERN können wir unser erstes und letztes eigenes schwarzes Loch bauen


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Nein können wir nicht, und wurde auch schon mehr als ausreichend ausdiskutiert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mit dem CERN können wir unser erstes und letztes eigenes schwarzes Loch bauen


 
Nö, geht nicht, denn ein mit Energie erzeugtes schwarzes Loch verhält sich deutlich anders als ein aus Materie entstandenes schwarzes Loch.
Ein solches schwarzes Loch im LHC ist alles andere als stabil, es zerstrahlt schneller als es entstand ist, sofern es überhaupt entstehen kann, den dafür muss ja erst mal genügend Energie vorhanden sein, die eben nicht dazu genutzt wird um andere Teilchen entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Die Materie enstand aus dem nichts, denn sonst wären wir nicht hier!

Nochwas zu Energie und Materie

Albert Einstein hat sich überlegt, dass man Experimente in einem ruhenden und einem beschleunigten System durchführen kann, und man in jedem Fall zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen muss. Als Beispiel dachte er an ein Labor auf der Erde und eins in einem Raumschiff. In beiden ist an der Decke eine (supergenaue) Federwaage aufgehängt, an denen ein Körper von jeweils genau gleicher Masse befestigt ist. Nun wird dieser Körper mit je einem Photon beschossen, welches von ihm absorbiert wird. Die Rakete wird ja in Richtung Boden- Decke mit *g* beschleunigt, so dass die Waage eine Kraft *mg* (Masse mal Beschleunigung) anzeigt. 
Das Photon mit der Energie *ΔE* wird nun absorbiert, so dass die Raumschiffwaage eine Zunahme der trägen Masse um den Betrag *ΔE/c2* registriert, die angezeigte Kraft ist dann *(m + ΔE/c2)g*. 
Die Physiker im Erdlabor lesen an ihrer Waage genau dieselbe Kraft *(m + ΔE/c2)g* ab, nur dass hier nicht die träge Masse, sondern das _Gewicht_ des Körpers um den Betrag *ΔE/c2* zugenommen hat. 

Was soll uns dieses Gedankenexperiment zeigen? Ganz einfach, wie schon eingangs angedeutet, dass schwere und träge Masse und auch Energie ein und dasselbe sind! Die Energie wird oben ja als Photon symbolisiert, durch deren Absorption der Körper tatsächlich an Masse zunimmt. Das führt letztendlich zu der Aussage, dass Energie und Materie dasselbe sind, was Einstein in seiner wohl weltberühmtesten Formel *E = mc2* ausgedrückt hat.


----------



## Forseti (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

ich denke nicht, dass irgendwas aus dem Nichts entstehen kann, wieso würden dann nicht dauernd neue Universen entstehen, die durch ihre Explosion unsere ins Chaos stürzen?  Quantenfluktuation erscheinen mir nicht besonders logisch, sondern lassen vermuten, dass die Wissenschaft noch viel Forschung vor sich hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Materie enstand aus dem nichts, denn sonst wären wir nicht hier!



Niemand hat eine plausible Theorie über den Urknall und wieso dieser entstand und woher die Energie kam, anhand eines schwarzen Loches weiß man aber, dann man Materie auf einen Punkt verdichten kann und dabei speilt es nicht mal eine Rolle, wie groß diese Materie früher war. Ein schwarzes Loch ist ja nur ein Punkt in der Raumzeit, also nur eine Dimension.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was soll uns dieses Gedankenexperiment zeigen? Ganz einfach, wie schon eingangs angedeutet, dass schwere und träge Masse und auch Energie ein und dasselbe sind! Die Energie wird oben ja als Photon symbolisiert, durch deren Absorption der Körper tatsächlich an Masse zunimmt. Das führt letztendlich zu der Aussage, dass Energie und Materie dasselbe sind, was Einstein in seiner wohl weltberühmtesten Formel *E = mc2* ausgedrückt hat.



Genauso kannst du sagen, dass eine gespannte Feder schwerer ist als eine entspannte Feder.
(ich rede nicht von Vogelfedern )



Forseti schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass irgendwas aus dem Nichts entstehen kann, wieso würden dann nicht dauernd neue Universen entstehen, die durch ihre Explosion unsere ins Chaos stürzen?  Quantenfluktuation erscheinen mir nicht besonders logisch, sondern lassen vermuten, dass die Wissenschaft noch viel Forschung vor sich hat.



Laut der Quantenphysik kann es das, da es eben eine Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür gibt.
Genauso wie die Kernfusion in der Sonne. Eigentlich ist die Dichte im Inneren der Sonne dafür zu gering. Da es aber den Tunneleffekt gibt, also für die Überschreitung einer Potentialbarrerie, obwohl die Energie dafür normalere Weise nicht ausreicht, können vereinzelt Protonen so dicht zusammenkommen, dass sie fusionieren (die Menge an Protonen ist halt sehr groß).
Daher muss man auch davon ausgehen, dass es eine Energie gibt, wo sie es eigentlich nicht geben darf.
Der Casimir Effekt zeigt ja in der Quantenfeldtheorie, dass es auch im Vakuum eine Energie gibt.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Jup, der Casimir-Effekt ist der perfekte Beweis dafür, das es die Quantenfluktuation gibt.

Hängt halt mit der Unschärferelation zusammen. Ist halt so, und da muss man auch nicht groß rum machen, das es doch eigentlich nicht sein kein. Ist so Punkt.

Wenn jemanden die Erklärung interessiert, einfach mal bischen Quantenmechanik hören, das erklären ist jetzt nicht so sonderlich trivial.


----------



## Forseti (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

nur weil es eine Vakuumenergie gibt heißt es nicht, dass sie aus dem Nichts gekommen sein muss. Es gibt halt viele Sachen über die die Wissenschaft nur Theorien aufstellen kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, weiß nicht, hast du da eine Quelle (hehehe, See und Quelle )?
> Normaler Weise musst du einen Detektor sehr abschirmen, wenn du Neutrinos entdecken willst, damit eben nicht etwas anderes mit der Materie reagiert. Und ein See ist an der Oberfläche, da reagiert ja alles mit.
> Oder ist das ein See, der unterirdisch ist?



Ich sprach von der Antarktis. Bei -40°C ist ein See aus flüssigem Wasser nicht "an der Oberfläche" 
Details weiß ich aber nicht mehr - mich interessieren die Inlandsgeschichten da nur am Rande (Wortspieltag!) oder wenn es ausnahmsweise mal um was biologisches geht.



> Wenn du Elemente hast, die eine sehr lange Halbwertszeit hast, dann misst du nicht den Zerfall an sich (würde auch viel zu lange dauern), sondern die Zerfallskonstante.
> Dafür gibt es ein mathematisches Modell, inklusive netter Gleichungen (inklusive Quantenphysik), sehr kompliziert.



Fang mit der Messgröße an, wie man dann weiterrechnet will ich gar nicht verstehen 
Aber bislang dachte ich, die Zerfallskonstande wäre eine abstrakte Zahl und die ihr zu Grund liegenden Mechanismen nicht messbar (wie misst man auf Quark-Ebene in einem bislang stabilen Atom?), im Gegensatz zu Zerfällen. (Wenn die denn nicht soooo selten wären, das man selbst auf einen einzelnen warten kann, bis man aufgibt)



> Man kann mathematische Modelle entwickeln (siehe oben). Leider gibts aber kein solches Modell. Es gibt auch keine Strahlung im All, die man nicht zuordnen kann. Würde man eine Strahlung entdecken, die man nicht zuordnen kann, hätte man zumindest einen Hinweis.



Kann man den Fehlzuordnungen ausschließen?
Ich meine: Die Zahl grundverschiedener Strahlungen ist begrenzt und die auf lange Entfernungen messbare liegt bei eins, d.h. eigentlich geht es um unterschiedliche elektromagnetische Spektren. Wenn man aber eine Vielzahl von sich überlagernden Strahlungsquellen hat, wie kann man (insbesondere mit unserer Messgenauigkeit und auf Suche nach einer womöglich sehr schwachen Strahlung) unterscheiden, ob ein Peak durch die Überlagerung von zwei anderen Spektren entsteht oder durch eine dritte Quelle?
"ABC" kann durch Quelle AB und  Quelle C, A und BC oder durch A, B und C zustande kommen. Wenn man weiß, dass B eigentlich B(d) ist, dann kann mans gegenfalls durch eine Messung bei D rausrechnen - aber wenn man nicht mal sicher ist, dass es Quelle B überhaupt gibt, und eine eigenständige Quelle D bereits bekannt ist?
Intuitiv würde ich mal befürchten, dass besonders einfache Stoffe bei Zerfall kein besonders komplexes Spektrum produzieren, das durch eine Vielzahl von Unstimmigkeiten im Frequenzband auffallen würde.



> Die Frage ist aber, in was ein Proton zerfallen soll?
> Es kann ja eigentlich nur in Quarks zerfallen (und je nach Energiegehalt in weitere Teilchen), doch es gibt keine freien Quarks, selbst in Teilchenbeschleunigern hat man noch kein freies Quark gesehen.
> Das ist eins der großen Rätsel der Eichtheorie (ein Bereich der Quantenchromodynamik). Denn ein Quark hätte keine "glatte" Ladungszahl und keinen "glatten" Spin, daher geht man davon aus, dass es Quarks nicht frei geben kann, daher kann demzufolge ein Proton auch nicht in seine Bestandteile zerfallen, denn dann müsste es freie Quarks geben und "ungerade" Ladungszahlen.



Was ist mit temporären Zuständen? Es kann ja z.B. in der klassischen Chemie auch keinen 5 bindigen Kohlenstoff geben, aber erklär mal eine Substitution ohne ihn. Wenn ein Proton zwar zerfallen könnte, die entstehenden Teilchen sich aber schon bei minimalster Energieeinwirkung (und Energie, die irgendwie doch da ist, gibts ja genug - s.o.  ) wieder zu einem komplexeren Kernteilchen formieren, weil sie eben alleine nicht existieren können?



> Wenn du dazu eine nachvollziehbare, mathematisch belegbare und experimentell gesicherte Theorie entwickeln kannst, dann halte dir den 10. Dezember frei, wenn die Nobelpreise verliehen werden.


 
Gäbs "mathematisch belegbar" nicht, hätten die den Physik-Nobelpreis längst einstampfen und statt dessen mal einen für Biologie einführen können. So wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel Spaß im stillen Kämmerlei 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand hat eine plausible Theorie über den Urknall und wieso dieser entstand und woher die Energie kam, anhand eines schwarzen Loches weiß man aber, dann man Materie auf einen Punkt verdichten kann und dabei speilt es nicht mal eine Rolle, wie groß diese Materie früher war. Ein schwarzes Loch ist ja nur ein Punkt in der Raumzeit, also nur eine Dimension.



Irr ich mich, oder hat ein Punkt nicht 0 Dimensionen? Eine wäre schon ein Stab/eine Linie (String?  )



> Genauso kannst du sagen, dass eine gespannte Feder schwerer ist als eine entspannte Feder.
> (ich rede nicht von Vogelfedern )



Wieso sollte das für die nicht gelten? 
Davon abgesehen gibt es keine gespannte Feder ohne eine Spannvorrichtung - und was ist mit der?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Naja eigentlich entstand alles aus dem was wir als bis jetzt als "Nichts" definieren, (Weil unser Horizont vielleicht zu begrenzt ist) oder wie die Dummies denken von Gott erschaffen weil sie einfach nicht die Gabe haben irgendwas zu hinterfragen.

Ein hochverdichteter kleiner Punkt muss ja auch irgendwo herkommen? "Nichts" gibt es nicht, wir begreifen es nur nicht 

Vielleicht ist unser Ursprung ja ein Schwarzes Loch selbst


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Zur Aufschlüsselung, woher eine Strahlung kommt, kann ich dir etwas sagen.

Du musst "einfach" nur die Beobachtungszeiträume kurz genug machen, dann kannst du diese trennen. Mehr steckt da nicht dahinter.

Alternativ kann man noch nach Koinzidenzen suchen, um nur diese zu nehmen, oder aber diese auszuschließen.


----------



## Forseti (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Die Singularität vor dem Urknall (wenn es ihn denn gegeben hat) kann kein herkömmliches Schwarzes Loch sein, da es viel zu viel Masse hätte um zu zerfallen (oder gibt es dafür auch wieder eine von quantenslipstream geliebte Wahrscheinlichkeit?)

Allgemein gefällt mir diese ganze Sache mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten überhaupt nicht. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da nur Variablen die der Mensch noch nicht kennt und weil er es nicht besser weiß macht er eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsverteilung raus.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Singularität vor dem Urknall (wenn es ihn denn gegeben hat) kann kein herkömmliches Schwarzes Loch sein, da es viel zu viel Masse hätte um zu zerfallen (oder gibt es dafür auch wieder eine von quantenslipstream geliebte Wahrscheinlichkeit?)


 
Vielleicht, er ist auf jeden Fall online 

Vielleicht läuft die Zeit in einer 8-Schlaufe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Vor dem Urknall gibt es keine von Quantis Wahrscheinlichkeiten, genausowenig wie es vor dem Urknall irgend etwas anderes gibt, womit man arbeiten könnte - auch keine uns bekannten Naturgesetze, die z.B. Aussagen über die Masse schwarzer Löcher machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... das erklären ist jetzt nicht so sonderlich trivial.



Und das dauert auch. Selbst Studenten für Naturwissenschaften die Quantentheorie zu erklären ist nicht einfach. 
Ich weiß noch, als ich damals studiert habe, da wurde ich mit Gleichungen beworfen, die ich nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden habe, geschweige denn was ausrechnen können. 



Forseti schrieb:


> nur weil es eine Vakuumenergie gibt heißt es nicht, dass sie aus dem Nichts gekommen sein muss. Es gibt halt viele Sachen über die die Wissenschaft nur Theorien aufstellen kann



Aber genau das heißt es ja eben, das ist ja der Witz an der Quantenphysik. 
Energie kommt aus dem Nicht und daher ist auch ein schwarzes Loch endlich, irgendwann zerstrahlt es, egal wie massereich es auch ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sprach von der Antarktis. Bei -40°C ist ein See aus flüssigem Wasser nicht "an der Oberfläche"
> Details weiß ich aber nicht mehr - mich interessieren die Inlandsgeschichten da nur am Rande (Wortspieltag!) oder wenn es ausnahmsweise mal um was biologisches geht.



Öhm, heiße Quellen? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fang mit der Messgröße an, wie man dann weiterrechnet will ich gar nicht verstehen
> Aber bislang dachte ich, die Zerfallskonstande wäre eine abstrakte Zahl und die ihr zu Grund liegenden Mechanismen nicht messbar (wie misst man auf Quark-Ebene in einem bislang stabilen Atom?), im Gegensatz zu Zerfällen. (Wenn die denn nicht soooo selten wären, das man selbst auf einen einzelnen warten kann, bis man aufgibt)



Das ist alles nicht so einfach, denn auch hier greift mal wieder die Unschärferelation von Heisenberg. Eine Messgröße kannst du in der Quantenphysik eh nicht so wirklich festlegen, da sie wechselwirken.
Die Zerfallskonstante ist nur eine mathematische Wahrscheinlichkeit und keine feste Größe, die uneingeschränkt gilt. Du musst da die Zerfallsbreite und die Energie-Zeit-Unschärfe mit ins Spiel bringen.
Das Problem ist ja, dass du kein Quarks hast, das frei ist und nur die Ruhemasse als Energie hat. Alle Quarks, die man bisher "gesehen" hat, haben sehr hohe Energien gehabt und sind sofort wieder zu Teilchen "zerschmolzen".
Im All müsste aber ein Proton zerfallen und ein freies Quark entstehen. Was dann aus diesem Quark wird, weiß niemand, es gibt noch nicht mal Theorien darüber.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man den Fehlzuordnungen ausschließen?
> Ich meine: Die Zahl grundverschiedener Strahlungen ist begrenzt und die auf lange Entfernungen messbare liegt bei eins, d.h. eigentlich geht es um unterschiedliche elektromagnetische Spektren. Wenn man aber eine Vielzahl von sich überlagernden Strahlungsquellen hat, wie kann man (insbesondere mit unserer Messgenauigkeit und auf Suche nach einer womöglich sehr schwachen Strahlung) unterscheiden, ob ein Peak durch die Überlagerung von zwei anderen Spektren entsteht oder durch eine dritte Quelle?
> "ABC" kann durch Quelle AB und  Quelle C, A und BC oder durch A, B und C zustande kommen. Wenn man weiß, dass B eigentlich B(d) ist, dann kann mans gegenfalls durch eine Messung bei D rausrechnen - aber wenn man nicht mal sicher ist, dass es Quelle B überhaupt gibt, und eine eigenständige Quelle D bereits bekannt ist?
> Intuitiv würde ich mal befürchten, dass besonders einfache Stoffe bei Zerfall kein besonders komplexes Spektrum produzieren, das durch eine Vielzahl von Unstimmigkeiten im Frequenzband auffallen würde.



Du schaust dir die Strahlung an und stellst fest, zu welchem Phänomen sie gehört. In der Regel kann man jede Strahlung im All einem Prozess zuordnen, daher hat man auch noch nichts entdeckt, die den Protonenzerfall im All bestätigt, denn anhand der Menge an Protonen muss der Zerfall ja "ständig" ablaufen.
Der Protonenzerfall ist halt eine vorhersagte der großen Vereinheitlichungstheorie. Es gibt noch andere Dinge, die zutreffen müssten, aber die können wir noch viel schwerer ermitteln als der Protonenzerfall. Den kann man mehr oder weniger relativ leicht feststellen, nur stellen wir keinen fest.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist mit temporären Zuständen? Es kann ja z.B. in der klassischen Chemie auch keinen 5 bindigen Kohlenstoff geben, aber erklär mal eine Substitution ohne ihn. Wenn ein Proton zwar zerfallen könnte, die entstehenden Teilchen sich aber schon bei minimalster Energieeinwirkung (und Energie, die irgendwie doch da ist, gibts ja genug - s.o.  ) wieder zu einem komplexeren Kernteilchen formieren, weil sie eben alleine nicht existieren können?



Wenn du da eine Theorie hast, immer raus damit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gäbs "mathematisch belegbar" nicht, hätten die den Physik-Nobelpreis längst einstampfen und statt dessen mal einen für Biologie einführen können. So wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel Spaß im stillen Kämmerlei



Hätte Nobel Frau ihn nicht mit einem Mathematiker betrügt, gäbe es jetzt auch einen Nobelpreis für Mathematik. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irr ich mich, oder hat ein Punkt nicht 0 Dimensionen? Eine wäre schon ein Stab/eine Linie (String?  )



Ein Punkt ist dann Dimension Null, wenn er keine Ausdehnung hat. Das ist aber nur mathematisch, physikalisch ist das unbestimmt, da man einen Punkt ja nicht beobachten kann.
Ein Punkt kann also auch nur eine Dimension sein oder zwei Dimensionen, sogar ein vier dimensionalere Punkt ist möglich.
(frag aber nicht wie so ein Punkt aussieht)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das für die nicht gelten?
> Davon abgesehen gibt es keine gespannte Feder ohne eine Spannvorrichtung - und was ist mit der?



Die Spannvorrichtung gibt ja die Energie an die Feder ab und neun, ich kenne keine gespannte Feder, die so rumliegt. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Singularität vor dem Urknall (wenn es ihn denn gegeben hat) kann kein herkömmliches Schwarzes Loch sein, da es viel zu viel Masse hätte um zu zerfallen (oder gibt es dafür auch wieder eine von quantenslipstream geliebte Wahrscheinlichkeit?)
> 
> Vor dem Urknall gab es nicht, keine Zeit, kein Raum, nichts.
> 
> ...



Mir ist das auch suspekt, aber was willst du machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor dem Urknall gibt es keine von Quantis Wahrscheinlichkeiten, genausowenig wie es vor dem Urknall irgend etwas anderes gibt, womit man arbeiten könnte - auch keine uns bekannten Naturgesetze, die z.B. Aussagen über die Masse schwarzer Löcher machen.



Vor dem Urknall versagen unsere Modelle und näher als die Planck Zeit kommen wir auch nicht ran, ebenso weiß keiner, was hinter einem Ereignishorizont abläuft, denn dort versagen unsere Theorie und die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das dauert auch. Selbst Studenten für Naturwissenschaften die Quantentheorie zu erklären ist nicht einfach.
> Ich weiß noch, als ich damals studiert habe, da wurde ich mit Gleichungen beworfen, die ich nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden habe, geschweige denn was ausrechnen können.


 Oh ja da haste Recht 

Am Anfang hab ich da auch NUR Bahnhof verstanden  Voll scheise wenn man halt gleich irgendwas ausrechnen muss  Bücher gewälzt und halt versucht das immer so zu machen wie es in der Vorlesung gemacht wurde. So wirklich RICHTIG verstanden hab ich es aber erst, als ich die Vorlesung nochmals gehört habe. Da ist dann gleich am Anfang bei verdammt vielen Sachen alles wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen  Verstanden hatte ichs schon beim ersten mal am Ende wirklich, aber ich musste ja mal wieder krank werden kurz vor der Klausur  Naja, es hat sich dennoch gelohnt, beim zweiten mal versteht man es wirklich besser!

Aber es ist schon so ne Sache, bis man selbst was ausrechnen kann, muss man halt wirklich das System verstanden haben, und auch verstanden haben, wie man die Lösungen "findet" für die aufgestellten Differenzialgleichungen. Ich sag nur lösen durch "genaues hinsehen" 

Ist einer meiner Lieblingssätze in der höheren Mathematik  Naja und halt o.B.d.A. trivial  genau wie "wie man leicht sieht"/"was wir dem geneigten Leser zur Übung überlassen wollen" (PS: grad beim letzten Verbergen sich dahinter oft Rechenschlachten die sich über Seiten hinziehen und keineswegs sooo offensichtlich sind, wie man meinen könnte. Klar "schwer" ist es eigentlich nicht, aber man verliert schnell den Überblick und dreht sich 10 mal Kreis, bevor man dann plötzlich die Lösung dastehen hast )

Sodele jetzt noch was zu dem Experiment in der Antarktis. Meines Wissens nach war das in Sibirien eigentlich  Ist aber auch egal. Da hat man tausende von Detektoren halt unterm Eis versenkt, um Lichtblitze zu messen, die eben auch WW hindeuten, wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe. Ist ganz interessant, aber da muss man sich halt dann doch gleich wieder tiefer einlesen, wenn man verstehen will was die da jetzt genau machen und warum. 

Das mit Nobel ist auch schon sehr lustig  Ich finds lustig das es keinen Nobelpreis für Mathematik gibt. Ist ja auch keine echte Naturwissenschaft  Diese Geisteswissenschaftler sollen sich mal lieber mit den Philosophen zusammensetzen 

Sorry, musste gerade sein 


Btw. Quanti was haste eigentlich studiert, und was machst du jetzt eigentlich?

Und noch besser, wie alt bist du eigentlich ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon so ne Sache, bis man selbst was ausrechnen kann, muss man halt wirklich das System verstanden haben, und auch verstanden haben, wie man die Lösungen "findet" für die aufgestellten Differenzialgleichungen. Ich sag nur lösen durch "genaues hinsehen"



Genau, du musst die Frage erst mal richtig verstehen können, ehe du auch nur an die Lösung denken kannst. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist einer meiner Lieblingssätze in der höheren Mathematik  Naja und halt o.B.d.A. trivial  genau wie "wie man leicht sieht"/"was wir dem geneigten Leser zur Übung überlassen wollen" (PS: grad beim letzten Verbergen sich dahinter oft Rechenschlachten die sich über Seiten hinziehen und keineswegs sooo offensichtlich sind, wie man meinen könnte. Klar "schwer" ist es eigentlich nicht, aber man verliert schnell den Überblick und dreht sich 10 mal Kreis, bevor man dann plötzlich die Lösung dastehen hast )



Ich finde die Leute klasse, die eine abstrakte Gleichung einfach im Handumdrehen lösen.
Damals hatte ich einen Studienkollegen, der konnte das, er war so schlau, dass es schon weh tun müsste. 
Ich hab ihn aber leider aus den Augen verloren, keine Ahnung, was er macht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das mit Nobel ist auch schon sehr lustig  Ich finds lustig das es keinen Nobelpreis für Mathematik gibt. Ist ja auch keine echte Naturwissenschaft  Diese Geisteswissenschaftler sollen sich mal lieber mit den Philosophen zusammensetzen



Wieso gibts dann einen Nobelpreis in Literatur? 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw. Quanti was haste eigentlich studiert, und was machst du jetzt eigentlich?
> 
> Und noch besser, wie alt bist du eigentlich ?



Ich hab Maschinenbau und Physik studiert, Maschinenbau an der TUHH und Physik an der Uni Hamburg.
(und frag nicht, wie viel Freizeit ich dabei hatte )
Eigentlich wollte ich Forscher werden, das war mein Ding, vor gigantischen Gleichungen hocken und die Welt verstehen. 
Aber ich hab festgestellt, dass man damit nicht wirklich viel Geld verdienen kann (habs an meinem Bruder gesehen, der Biologe ist und nach seinem Studium erst mal Praktika bis zum Abwinken gemacht hat, für wenig Geld versteht sich). Das wollte ich nicht, denn Knete war schon wichtig, man will ja überall hinfahren wollen, also die Welt auch sehen und nicht nur verstehen.
Daher hab ich Physik abgebrochen (könnte aber noch nachlegen und ein Diplom machen) und mich auf Maschinenbau festgesetzt, Richtung Maschinenentwicklung Recycling und allgemein Anlagenentwicklung.

Heute entwickle ich Konzepte für Anlangen aller Art, in der Regel aber Recycling. Ich kann aber auch einen Fusionsreaktor entwerfen. 
Ich bin Jahrgang 83, also in die beste Zeit der Popmusik geboren. 
Und meine beiden Vornamen verdanke ich einem erfolgreichen italienischen Fußballspieler, der im Endspiel gegen Deutschland ein Tor geschossen hat und einer Figur aus der Bücher von Enid Blyton (ich sage nur "The Famous Five").


----------



## Forseti (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Das mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten sind doch nur eine Ausrede, weil uns die Mittel fehlen, die genauen Zusammenhänge zu erfassen, welche wir als Zufall ansehen. Die Menschheit weiß schon recht viel, aber vom Gesamtwissen welches das Universum darstellt recht wenig. Das nehme ich nicht mal meinen Professoren ab, wenn sie mir was von Wahrscheinlichkeiten erzählen


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Na toll, dann bist du ja aus dem gleichen Jahrgang wie ich Quanto 

Und ich häng noch voll im Studium für mindestens 2 Jahre


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Na toll, dann bist du ja aus dem gleichen Jahrgang wie ich Quanto



Ach, du bist auch ein Kind der 80er? 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich häng noch voll im Studium für mindestens 2 Jahre


 
Tja, ich weiß nicht, was du gemacht hast, ich hab nach der High School (in Newark, New Jersey) mein Abitur in Hamburg gemacht, hab dann gleich mit dem Studium angefangen und es durchgezogen, bis ich fertig war, mein Diplom gemacht und einen Job gefunden (musste mich nicht mal bewerben, die Firma ist schon während des Studiums zu mit gekommen und wollte mich haben ).

Wieso bist du denn noch nicht fertig? Öhm... oder... öhm... -->  
(sorry, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, du weißt ja, der musste mal in einem Post sein )


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

FU  ne, ich hab ne Ausbildung zuerst gemacht, und naja, hab jetzt wegen Krankheit ein Jahr Studium weggeschmissen -.- wäre normal nächstes Jahr fertig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Achso, eine Ausbildung, das ist OK, ich hab nie eine Ausbildung gemacht, ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie ich mich bewerbe. 
Was hast du denn gelernt?
Das mit der Krankheit tut mir natürlich Leid... --->  
(ich mag die Smileys einfach )


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Kein Problem Quanti....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt 

Hast mir ja mal erzählt, wies dir unter den Nägeln brennt, die mal zu verwenden, daher schon ok.

Bin übrigends gelernter Kaufmann der Grundstücks- und Wohnungswirtschaft.

"kurz" Kfm. der Grund.- und WoWi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bin übrigends gelernter Kaufmann der Grundstücks- und Wohnungswirtschaft.


 
Nicht schlecht, klingt doch seriös, wie kommt man dann zur Physik?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

​ ​



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, heiße Quellen?



Ich vertraute einfach mal darauf, dass auch Physiker soviel Kenntnisse in anderen Wissenschaften (wenn schon nicht in der realen Welt  ) haben, dass sie nicht auf die Idee kommen, seltene Strahlungsereignisse in vulkanischen Ausflüssen zu messen 



> Das ist alles nicht so einfach, denn auch hier greift mal wieder die Unschärferelation von Heisenberg. Eine Messgröße kannst du in der Quantenphysik eh nicht so wirklich festlegen, da sie wechselwirken.



Pfff - das musst du mit dem Kandidaten hier ausmachen, ich warte aufs Ergebniss:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du Elemente hast, die eine sehr lange Halbwertszeit hast, dann misst du nicht den Zerfall an sich (würde auch viel zu lange dauern), sondern die Zerfallskonstante.






> Wenn du da eine Theorie hast, immer raus damit.



Ich würd jetzt ja sagen "Der mathematische Kleinkram ist dem Leser zur Übung überlassen", aber der Spruch wurde gerade schon gebracht 



> Ein Punkt ist dann Dimension Null, wenn er keine Ausdehnung hat.



Genau das wäre die Definition von Punkt, oder?
Alles andere wäre nur eine verdammt kleine Scheibe oder Kugel, als ein 2-3+ dimensionales Objekt.
Aber eindimensional beist sich sowohl mit der theoretischen Definition, als auch mit dem Alltagsausdruck - denn eindimensionale Objekte sind länglich, Punkte nie.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Unterforderung und ein Kindheitstraum? 

Hab mir als Grundschüler immer Telekolleg Mathe/Physik reingezogen und hat mir Spaß gemacht.

Naja, und in Mathe/Physik/Bio war ich halt immer unterfordert in der Schule, und für den Rest meines Lebens das machen konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen. Da wäre ich Geistig eingegangen....

Hab in der Ausbildung schon Sachen gemacht, die man normal nicht macht, da wäre nach oben nicht mehr viel Luft geblieben. Wenn halt Abteilungsleiter/Prokurist, oder ein Unternehmen in der Branche leiten, was anderes hätte mich nicht ausgefüllt, also Abi nachgemacht, zumal ich damit auch den Bund abgewehrt habe  Und da ich da mit Finger in der Nase einen Schnitt von 2,3, halt mit Belobigung, bekommen habe, hab ich mir gedacht, ob machste das...

Dachte mir dann halt hm... und wo? Schaumer mal aufs Uni-Ranking, ok München und HD ganz oben. München bischen arg teuer  HD hat als einzige Uni eine Zulassungsbeschränkung auf Physik, ok, dann fang ich da an 

Beworben, 2 Runden Auswahlverfahren, genommen und angefangen 

Aber ganz ehrlich wenn ich damals gewusste hätte, wie die einem den ARSCH aufreißen, dann hätte ich vielleicht doch eher Informatik oder Maschinenbau gemacht. Zumindest Info hätte ich auf einer Arschbacke abgesessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Ruyven, du hast in so einem Fall aber eine Kontraktion des Raums. Alle 4 Dimensionen also die 3 Raum + die Zeit, werden in einem Punkt verdichtet. Es ist schwer zu sagen, ob das jetzt 0 Dimensional ist, oder 4 Dimensional ohne Ausdehnung. Kommt irgendwo alles wieder mehr oder weniger aufs gleiche raus, weils halt nur ein Teilraum ist, aber egal. Mathematisch lässt sich in so einer Singularität einfach nicht rechnen. 

Und ja Quanti ich weiß, das man mit Deltafunktionen manche Sachen an Singularitäten rechnen kann, aber das sind eher Kunstgriffe, wo man was "geschickt" machen kann, und man sich halt die Ableitung etc anschaut, aber eben keine echte physikalisch ausgedehnte Singularität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das wäre die Definition von Punkt, oder?
> Alles andere wäre nur eine verdammt kleine Scheibe oder Kugel, als ein 2-3+ dimensionales Objekt.
> Aber eindimensional beist sich sowohl mit der theoretischen Definition, als auch mit dem Alltagsausdruck - denn eindimensionale Objekte sind länglich, Punkte nie.


 
Ja eben, wo ist denn ein Punkt wirklich ein Punkt, nicht mal mit einem Kugelschreiber kannst du einen Punkt machen, der Null Dimensionen ist, denn Null Dimensionen bedeutet auch, dass er nicht sichtbar ist.
Ein Punkt, sei er noch so klein, ist aber sichtbar (mehr oder weniger versteht sich).
Die kleinste mögliche Länge ist die Planck Länge und auch wenn sie verschwindend klein ist, ist die nicht Null Dimension.
Daher ist Null Dimension Punkt eigentlich wieder mal ein mathematisches Abstrakt aber physikalisch nicht definierbar.

Noch mal die Zerfallskonstante aufgreifend. Was verstehst du da jetzt nicht dran?
Dass keiner 1kg Uran 238 in einen Behälter packt und wartet, bis es 500g sind, sollte klar sein, aber die Zerfallskonstante sagt ja aus, wann ein Element zerfällt, ich meine jetzt in welchen Zeitraum.

Lass dir das mal von unserem Physiker erklären, ich weiß das alles eh nur noch dunkel (hab meistens bei den Vorlesungen geschlafen ), mich haben andere Dinge interessiert.


----------



## Forseti (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Wieso 4 Dimensionen (Raum+Zeit)? Wie ich das sehe könnte es unendlich Dimensionen geben. Damit könnte man auch den Zufall aus der Quantenphysik eliminieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

4 Dimensionen sind ja bekannt, 11 braucht man, um die String Theorie zu erklären, alles andere ist doch sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Wo's 11 gibt, gibts auch 12 (hoffe irgendein Authist kommt noch auf die Welt der diese erklären kann)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

12 braucht man eben nicht um die Welt zu erklären. 
Aber wenn du mal eine Gleichung gesehen hast, die 6 Dimensionen beinhaltet, dann verlierst du sowieso schon den Glauben, bei 11 hört es dann ganz auf.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

oder 13 

Btw. Forseti, mehr als 13 oder 14, keine Ahnung grad wie viele es genau waren macht keinen Sinn, weil dann einige mathematische Gebilde nicht mehr funktionieren, womit du die Sachen dann nicht mehr nutzen kannst. Ging glaub ich darum, das der Raum dann nicht mehr ein vollständiger Raum ist oder so. Gibt einen Beweis für wenn ich mich nicht schwer irre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Du kannst derzeit alle Erkenntnisse und Vorhersagen in 11 Dimensionen packen, das reicht um die Strintheorie mathematisch zu erklären, Fehler scheint es da nicht zu geben, aber man musste halt erst noch eine Dimension zupacken und dann noch eine und noch eine (), bis alles aufging.
Hatte mal mit solchen Gleichungen gearbeitet, aber ist schon etwas länger her und zusammen kriege ich die nicht mehr. 
War jedenfalls recht ekelhaft.


----------



## Forseti (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Wen interessieren ob mathematische Gebilde dann noch Sinn machen? Mathe ist eh nur Definitionssache  Wenn ein altes Gebilde nicht mehr passt kann man ja neue erfinden, Hauptsache die elende Sache mit dem Zufall ist weg. Ich bin weiterhin überzeugt, dass auch die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation nur auf den ersten Blick gilt. Aber in Wahrheit könnte alles berechnet werden und es gibt nichts wie einen freien Willen. Also auch keine Schuld oder Unschuld weil alles Schicksal wäre


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

türlich 

Die füllst du ja auch mit Information und packst die nicht nur zum Spaß dazu


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin überzeugt, dass auch die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation nur auf den ersten Blick gilt.


 
Genau, in Wirklichkeit kann man bei jedem Teilchen die Geschwindigkeit und die Postition genau bestimmen, denn das Teilchen macht ja nichts, wenn man es mit einem Gammaphoton beschießt. 
Es steht ruhig da und zieht noch mal den Lidschatten nach.


----------



## Forseti (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Könnte man nicht einfach mehrere Beobachter nehmen? Einer stellt die Geschwindigkeit und der andere den Ort fest  Tunneln würde ich eher damit erklären, dass das Teilchen kurzzeitig eine für uns nicht wahrnehmbare Dimension eintritt und in der Zeit auch nicht durch Coulombwälle oder ähnliches gestört wird. Wenn es dann wieder austritt könnte es dann den Coulombwall überschritten haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Ich finde es sowieso komisch, dass das Photon "weiß", dass es beobachtet wird und sich deshalb genauso verhält, wie man es erwartet. 

Dass es den Tunneleffekt gibt, weiß man seit 120 Jahren (wenn ich nicht irre). Man konnte sich damals die Radioaktivität nicht genau erklären und erst der Tunneleffekt sorgte für die richtigen Weg. Heute weiß man, dass der Tunneleffekt für viele Dinge verantwortlich ist, bzw. ohne ihn würde einige Dinge nicht funktionieren, wie eben die Kernfusion in der Sonne oder z.B. der Flash Speicher in USB Sticks.
Der Tunneleffekt tritt nur in einem sehr begrenzen Raum auf, also eben im Quantenbereich. In der Makrowelt wirst du ihn nicht antreffen, durch die Wand gehen ist nicht möglich. Es geht um eine Energiebarriere, die normaler Weise nicht überwunden werden kann, wie eben können zwei Protonen nicht einfach so zusammen gebracht werden, die Abstoßungskraft ist einfach zu groß. Jetzt gibt es in der Quantenphysik die Wahrscheinlichkeit (tja, ist halt so ), dass ein Teil eben doch diese Postition erreicht hat, die es nach der klassischen Physik nicht erreichen kann, wie eben eine Fusion zweier Protonen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist relativ gering, aber angesichts der Menge an Protonen z.B. im Inneren der Sonne reichen dafür aus, dass die Fusion eben stattfindet.

Die Schrödingergleichung ist hier tragend, bzw. die Wellenfunktion, weil man ein Teilchen eben nicht genau in Position und Geschwindigkeit bestimmen kann, daher kann es eben auch sein, dass es da ist, wo es eigentlich nicht sein dürfte.
Wichtig ist hierbei das Plancksche Wirkungsquantum. (Max Planck hat eine Menge gerissen, daher gibts auch so viele Planck-Institute, also Forschungseinrichtungen, die seinen Namen tragen)
Wobei ich auch nichts gegen eine Einstein-Universität habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ruyven, du hast in so einem Fall aber eine Kontraktion des Raums. Alle 4 Dimensionen also die 3 Raum + die Zeit, werden in einem Punkt verdichtet. Es ist schwer zu sagen, ob das jetzt 0 Dimensional ist, oder 4 Dimensional ohne Ausdehnung. Kommt irgendwo alles wieder mehr oder weniger aufs gleiche raus, weils halt nur ein Teilraum ist, aber egal. Mathematisch lässt sich in so einer Singularität einfach nicht rechnen.



Mir gings bislang ja weniger um den Raum als die Materie darin. Aber so oder so kommt ja das gleiche bei raus: "Eine" Dimension passt nicht. Man fängt mit 4+ an und bearbeitet alle in gleicher Weise - möglicherweise bis 0, aber wenn sie verschwinden, dann alle zeitgleich.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja eben, wo ist denn ein Punkt wirklich ein Punkt, nicht mal mit einem Kugelschreiber kannst du einen Punkt machen, der Null Dimensionen ist, denn Null Dimensionen bedeutet auch, dass er nicht sichtbar ist.
> Ein Punkt, sei er noch so klein, ist aber sichtbar (mehr oder weniger versteht sich).
> Die kleinste mögliche Länge ist die Planck Länge und auch wenn sie verschwindend klein ist, ist die nicht Null Dimension.
> Daher ist Null Dimension Punkt eigentlich wieder mal ein mathematisches Abstrakt aber physikalisch nicht definierbar.



Physikalisch ist ein Punkt aber auch nicht eindimensional definierbar. Auch ein Kugelschreiberpunkt nimmt eine Strecke in alle 4+ Dimensionen ein und wenn man stattdessen ein Objekt in Größenordnung der Plancklänge betrachtet, dann hat es diese Länge immer noch in Höhe, Breite,.... - mehrdimensional.



> Noch mal die Zerfallskonstante aufgreifend. Was verstehst du da jetzt nicht dran?
> Dass keiner 1kg Uran 238 in einen Behälter packt und wartet, bis es 500g sind, sollte klar sein, aber die Zerfallskonstante sagt ja aus, wann ein Element zerfällt, ich meine jetzt in welchen Zeitraum.



Was die Zerfallskonstante aussagt, ist mir vollkommen klar. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist deine Behauptung, dass man sie bei langsam zerfallenden Elementen "misst".
Ich kenne es -für alle Elemente- so, dass man den Zerfallsprozess über einen gewissen Zeitraum beobachtet ("10^1 von 10^100 Teilchen in 10 Tagen zerfallen") und dann, unter Annahme einer zufälligen Verteilung der Zerfälle, die Zerfallskonstante berechnet. Wie man sie direkt ermitteln soll, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft - dazu müsste man direkt dem Zerfall vorrangehenden Kernmechanismen messen.

Von dieser Methode ausgehend frage ich mich aber, ob sie bei extrem seltenen Zerfallsprozessen überhaupt anwendbar ist. Kann man noch von einer Zufallsverteilung im Jetzt ausgehen, wenn die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer wesentlich größer ist, als das Universum?



> Lass dir das mal von unserem Physiker erklären



Deine Aussagen kannst nur du erklären 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 12 braucht man eben nicht um die Welt zu erklären.


 
Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war niemand in der Lage, die gesamte Welt zu erklären 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, in Wirklichkeit kann man bei jedem Teilchen die Geschwindigkeit und die Postition genau bestimmen, denn das Teilchen macht ja nichts, wenn man es mit einem Gammaphoton beschießt.
> Es steht ruhig da und zieht noch mal den Lidschatten nach.


 
Könnte man eigentlich nicht theoretisch anhand des Photons weitere Rückschlüsse ziehen? Wenn ich aktiv "beleuchte", dann weiß ich ja genau, in welcher Richtung das Photon unterwegs war und seine Geschwindigkeit kenne ich auch. Wenn ich es später wieder auffange und seine Richtung bestimmen kann, dann sollte ich daraus eigentlich ermitteln können, wo es abgelenkt wurde (Position durch Bahnverfolgung), aus welcher Richtung das ablenkende Teilchen kam (die neue Richtung kam durch Interaktion zustande, die ursprünglichen Bahnparameter des Photons kenne ich) und wie schnell es war (Energietransfer in der Wellenlänge des Photons ersichtlich). Wäre zwar nutzlos, zu wissen, dass das Teilchen mal eine bestimmte Position und Geschwindigkeit hatte - wäre aber, wenn mir da kein fundamentaler Fehler unterlaufen ist, eine Umgehung von Heisenberg. Die Unschärferelation beruht schließlich darauf, dass man nicht messen kann, ohne zu manipulieren - wenn ich die Manipulation quantifizieren kann, habe ich das aber auch gar nicht nötig)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was die Zerfallskonstante aussagt, ist mir vollkommen klar. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist deine Behauptung, dass man sie bei langsam zerfallenden Elementen "misst".
> Ich kenne es -für alle Elemente- so, dass man den Zerfallsprozess über einen gewissen Zeitraum beobachtet ("10^1 von 10^100 Teilchen in 10 Tagen zerfallen") und dann, unter Annahme einer zufälligen Verteilung der Zerfälle, die Zerfallskonstante berechnet. Wie man sie direkt ermitteln soll, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft - dazu müsste man direkt dem Zerfall vorrangehenden Kernmechanismen messen.
> 
> Von dieser Methode ausgehend frage ich mich aber, ob sie bei extrem seltenen Zerfallsprozessen überhaupt anwendbar ist. Kann man noch von einer Zufallsverteilung im Jetzt ausgehen, wenn die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer wesentlich größer ist, als das Universum?



"Messen" ist auch der falsche Ausdruck, du berechnest sie letztendlich.
Wenn die Zerfallskonstante klein ist, ist die Halbwertszeit groß und eben anders rum.
Bringst du also diese Definition der Halbwertszeit in das Zerfallsgesetz ein, sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

Nt = e − λt

Die Definition der Halbwertszeit war dann noch mal das hier:

Nt=N0/2 und zwar wenn t=t1/2 ist

Formst du das nun um zum radioaktiven Zerfallsgesetzt um und ersetzt Nt und t, sieht es so aus:

N0/2=N0 x e − λt1/2

Daraus folgt dann:
1/2=e − λt1/2

Rechnest du das dann aus, kommt raus (ich hab da jetzt mal ein paar Wege übersprungen):
λ=0,693/t1/2

Da du nun die Beziehung zwischen Halbwertszeit und Zerfallskonstante hast, kannst du die Zerfallskonstante ausrechnen.
Anhand der Zerfallskonstante kannst du berechnen, bei welcher auftretenden Strahlung du wie viele Kerne brauchst, um diese Strahlung zu erreichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war niemand in der Lage, die gesamte Welt zu erklären



Ich muss erst noch ausholen.


----------



## Forseti (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Meine Vermutung, dass beim Tunneln Teilchen kurzzeitig durch eine andere Dimension reisen hast du aber geschickt umgangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Und welche Dimension soll das sein?
Alles was über 4 hinaus geht ist so stark gekrümmt, dass wir sie nicht sehen können, also wirklich stark gekrümmt, auch für ein Hadron wie das Proton zu stark gekrümmt.


----------



## Forseti (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Es muss ja keine Dimension sein, wie wir sie kennen, oder müsste man sie zwingend sehen können, falls sie nicht gekrümmt ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da du nun die Beziehung zwischen Halbwertszeit und Zerfallskonstante hast, kannst du die Zerfallskonstante ausrechnen.



Es nützt mir aber arg wenig, wenn ich Halbwertszeit in Zerfallskonstante umrechnen kann und umgekehrt, wenn ich mangels Zerfallsbeobachtungen weder die eine noch die andere kenne...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und welche Dimension soll das sein?
> Alles was über 4 hinaus geht ist so stark gekrümmt, dass wir sie nicht sehen können, also wirklich stark gekrümmt, auch für ein Hadron wie das Proton zu stark gekrümmt.


 
Bereits die vierte Dimension - nachweislich recht gerade - ist für uns nicht sichtbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



Forseti schrieb:


> Es muss ja keine Dimension sein, wie wir sie kennen, oder müsste man sie zwingend sehen können, falls sie nicht gekrümmt ist?



Was soll es denn sonst sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es nützt mir aber arg wenig, wenn ich Halbwertszeit in Zerfallskonstante umrechnen kann und umgekehrt, wenn ich mangels Zerfallsbeobachtungen weder die eine noch die andere kenne...



Doch, du kennst ja das Zerfallsgesetz. 
(Menno, dir muss man aber auch erst mal die Grundzüge beibringen....  .... Also... vor 2500 Jahren in Griechenland, Pythagoras wird geboren....   .. er wird als Begründer der Mathematik angesehen....  ...)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bereits die vierte Dimension - nachweislich recht gerade - ist für uns nicht sichtbar.



Doch, du kannst sie sichtbar machen, das ist ja der Kniff, wenn du zwei Atomuhren laufen hast, eine auf Meereshöhe und eine auf dem Mount Everest. Die auf dem Everest läuft schneller.


----------



## Forseti (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*

Genauso gut kann es weitere Dimensionen geben die gerade sind und für uns nur mit geeigneten Hilfsmitteln sichtbar wären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

*AW: Kernphysik&Schwarze Löcher*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, du kennst ja das Zerfallsgesetz.
> (Menno, dir muss man aber auch erst mal die Grundzüge beibringen....  .... Also... vor 2500 Jahren in Griechenland, Pythagoras wird geboren....   .. er wird als Begründer der Mathematik angesehen....  ...)



Also weder ich noch Wikipedia kennen das Zerfallsgesetz in irgendeiner Form, die ohne die stoffspezifische Zerfallskonstante (die ja eben gesucht ist) vollständig wäre.



> Doch, du kannst sie sichtbar machen, das ist ja der Kniff, wenn du zwei Atomuhren laufen hast, eine auf Meereshöhe und eine auf dem Mount Everest. Die auf dem Everest läuft schneller.


 
Das ist nicht "sehen", das ist ein beleg für einen Messunterschied zwischen zwei Uhren. Daraus kann man Rückschlüsse über die Natur der Zeit ableiten - aber man sieht sie nicht. Entscheidender Unterschied: Der Mensch hat ettliche Jahrzehntausende gebraucht, von dem Gedanken "es gibt Zeit" über so aberwitzige Theorien wie "und Zeit ist nicht überall gleich" auf die Idee zu kommen, dieses Experiment durchzuführen.
Wenn wir kein Konzept haben, was eine fünfte, markosskopische Dimension sein könnte, die von unseren Sinnesorganen nicht wahrgenommen wird, dann können wir dazu auch nichts sagen. Uns fehlt schlicht das Konzept "überZeit" und wenn wir das haben, vergehen nochmal die Jahrtausende Entwicklung


----------

